# Direct Hoses All Black 9 pressure washer review



## Leebo310

After my third Nilfisk in a few years died (this time on the first use… ), I decided to ditch the brand and look for a new pressure washer. Yep, the support and returns/exchange ability from Nilfisk had been good but I decided that realistically I wanted a machine that just worked properly in the first place. The fact Nilfisk are so happy to exchange kind of overshadows the fact that so many machines do appear to be hugely unreliable. Maybe I had been unlucky but plenty of searches on here and Amazon too turn up lots of examples of machines failing so after getting through three myself I decided not to go for a fourth…

Anyway, instead I went for the subject of this review, the Direct Hoses All Black 9 detailers pack with an upgraded 15m hose. This one - https://www.directhoses.net/collect...asher-upgraded-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit

To summarise for those that can't be bothered to click the link, it comes with a shed load of stuff as the detailers pack bundle -
• Extremely Flexible Rubber wire reinforced hose in 10, 15, 20 mts 
•Trigger gun with Brass Valve & Anti kink hose swivel.
•200mm Short Lance.
•Quick fit Adjustable Vario Nozzle. 
•1 x Quick fit Fixed 15 degree quick fit Yellow Nozzle. 
•1 x Quick fit Fixed 25 degree quick fit Green Nozzle. 
•1 x Quick fit Underbody lance attachment. 
•1 x Quick fit Snow Foam lance 1 ltr bottle. 
•1 x 3 mts inlet hose with filter for bucket or water butt feed 
•1 x Hozelock style adapter for mains water feed

I'd previously bought a replacement hose from Direct Hoses for one of my many Nilfisks and had been hugely impressed by the quality so buying an actual machine was something I'd previously considered. Searching on here there did seem to be a few negative comments about the company, both for service received and quality of parts, but I decided to take a chance and purchase one anyway. The package and upgrade even worked out to be slightly less than the combined price of my old C120, upgraded hose and foam lance. Given that the AB9 also came with an underbody attachment and a few other bits made it even better value.

As per most of the things I buy, I cheekily emailed enquiring about a discount code before placing the order. Within a few hours I had a reply back from Marcus happy to give me said discount code - win :thumb: This also helped ease some of the reviews I'd read about lack of communication and being hard to get hold of - the fact I had a quick reply and it was related to saving me money meant I was already pretty impressed with the service.

Package turned up securely and on time via DHL who text me repeatedly with the delivery time. Again, another plus point for me in using a reliable courier. :thumb:

Unpacking the machine, I was instantly impressed. The unit itself is a lump - reassuringly heavy, despite the small size and the quality of the materials were impressive. The hose connected easily and smoothly, and all parts looked absolutely perfectly machined. I then connected up the rest of it as per the clear and may I add, usefully lamented instructions so they don't get wet! Again, the ball bearing type quick release fittings on the attachments and lance were silky smooth, beautifully machined and a welcome change from having to use brute force on my Nilfisks… :wall:

Firstly I hooked up the green fan nozzle to the short lance and gave the car a blast. The power was great, and surprisingly the machine was also quite quiet. Granted due to the hose, I was around 12m away from the machine but compared to my Nilfisk it definitely seemed quieter and nowhere near as "clunky" sounding. Just sounded smooth and reassuring if that makes sense. Shifted dirt from the wheels too, so I then decided to change to the slightly more focused yellow nozzle. This made a much bigger difference than I thought it would and the dirt was now absolutely flying off. Despite the impressive cleaning, it was still soft enough to put my hand in so clearly no risk of damage to paint.
After I'd gone round the car with this, I then had a go with the underbody attachment again with the yellow nozzle. I also ditched the short lance so I could get under the arches easier and was equally impressed with how much dirt flew out from them.
Finally I went for the snow foam lance. Again, so much easier to attach than my old Autobrite one on the Nilfisk and just seemed such better quality. Fitted nice and smoothly, and the balance of the machine in hand was still great with or without the short lance.

Obviously it's too early to comment on reliability or aftersales support yet but based on what I've seen so far I am extremely impressed with the unit. It's ridiculously well made, sturdy and the attention to detail is extremely impressive. It has everything I could ever need in terms of accessories and is a genuine pleasure to use, even more so considering the price. The quality level of not just the unit but the accessories too, far exceeded my expectations and the machine runs perfectly and pretty quietly. 
I genuinely wish I'd have bought this sooner (about three Nilfisks ago…:wall and would have no problem recommending it to others. I think it's an absolute bargain for what you get too. Works out cheaper than even a lower level Karcher/Nilfisk once you add in a longer hose, foam lance and underbody attachment and the quality compared to those is literally night and day difference, I'm annoyed with myself for not getting one before!

If you do fancy one, the discount code is Detail1118 for 10% off. I had the code direct from Marcus (I even checked he was happy for me to post this up in the review and again I received a prompt reply to that email) rather than anyone thinking I get any reward for people using the code and giving potentially a biased review…

If you want to know anything else, just ask and I'll do my best to answer.

Lee


----------



## Brian1612

I thought the exact same initially. I hope they have ironed out all the issues from the 8 and you have a pleasant experience with it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO

I'll be keen to see how you get on with this  please update the thread with your experiences as you go


----------



## scooobydont

That looks like a great bit of kit, never heard of them before.

Edit: Oh, what are you planing to do with the replacement hose you got for the nilfisk? I have nilfisk for now and was looking at a longer hose (hence I ended up in here)


----------



## Leebo310

scooobydont said:


> That looks like a great bit of kit, never heard of them before.
> 
> Edit: Oh, what are you planing to do with the replacement hose you got for the nilfisk? I have nilfisk for now and was looking at a longer hose (hence I ended up in here)


It's an awesome machine, will indeed update the thread as I use it more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad222

I bought the same set up as yourself and added the 600mm lance. Gotta day aswell it’s great especially for the price! Used mine multiple times and have had no problems so far


----------



## tictap

That looks like a great kit, I'm on my 3rd nilfisk now and it's started to randomly pulse. I was looking for something more substantial and this may fit the bill.


----------



## Mitch8

I still have the Black 8, had it approx 2 years now without issues. But Direct Hoses are spot on - Cant grumble at all. When Ive had a couple issues with lances I've taken them back to Marcus and he's sorted them out for me, even supplied me with the Quick Release parts for everything.

Anyway, enjoy the Black 9 :thumb:


----------



## Brad-ST

I’ve been looking to replace my Nilfisk which is on its last legs by the sound of it. Have been looking at the Kacher machines but might have to do a bit of research on these guys. Never heard of them but from your review sounds like it could be better value for money!


----------



## steveo3002

are spares readily available if/when it breaks out of warrenty ?

looks good...surprised at the size


----------



## DanA

How is the hose? Looking at getting a replacement hose for my karcher


----------



## conrad222

DanA said:


> How is the hose? Looking at getting a replacement hose for my karcher


hoses are great quality! miles ahead of that horrible plastic you get with the household pressure washers


----------



## s.khakh

Des the rubber hose mean it doesn’t kink and weaken like the plastic hoses?


----------



## Jack R

Keep looking at these machines, already got one of there hoses K4 and couldn’t fault the service.
Be interested to see how this goes long term, because at that price this might be my next pressure washer.


----------



## micksea

Ordered one of these last Sunday with the wall bracket and hose real,15m hose.excited to get it,hopefully it will arrive today.first post on the forum by the way,been lurking and spending for a while :wave:


----------



## country boy

micksea said:


> Ordered one of these last Sunday with the wall bracket and hose real,15m hose.excited to get it,hopefully it will arrive today.first post on the forum by the way,been lurking and spending for a while :wave:


Keep us updated on how you get on, my Nilfisk has started to show its age and have been looking at these.


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've got a Kranzle but was looking at these as a budget option, local to me so support hopefully wouldn't have been an issue. Not regretting the Kranzle at all apart from the extra cash would have come in handy lol.


----------



## cadmunkey

Good review. I have the 8, and been happy with it. Will definitely upgrade to the 9 or whatever is around next if mine ever packs in.


----------



## Itstony

Looks like a neat kit.
Must say I haven't seen anything as yet to want me to swap my dinky Kranzle.
Only thing I do not like is the hose and would like to replace with a rubber one. Do these guys make hoses to order for other models?


----------



## Tyrefitter

im also in the market for a new pw,,my karcher has started pulsating & is years old,i was looking at a Kranzle but they are a bit pricey just for washing my car every 2 weeks,,this one looks good especially for the money,ill have to call them as I don't need the hose ive got a 20 metre one from Qwashers mounted on the wall.

Andy


----------



## micksea

Mine arrived yesterday just as I was drying the wife's car off.got it all mounted up and plugged in then got the water to it today.tryed it today just cleaning the drive a bit,it's a lot quieter than my old K2.Not sure if it's as powerful or maybe I don't have enough water pressure,I'll be hopefully getting a water butt in a couple of weeks to run it from.The kit has a 200mm lance in it plus a few other attachments so I'll try to suss out the size of the fittings and try to get a lance about 450mm long plus a quick disconnect for the trigger as I don't like hanging it from the hose.overall I'm pleased with the unit so far and look forward to using it on the cars.


----------



## micksea

just to update this thread,after much decorating and family commitments I finally got a chance to use my PW.i discovered a (half)kink in the hosepipe running to the back of my garage to where the tap is,sorted this and now its got great pressure.Just popped out and sprayed my vw transporter with BH auto foam in a pump sprayer (both new to me) then PW"ed it off,didn"t bother to dry it as its raining lightly,two weeks of winter road crud removed and the best bit,from opening the garage door to closing it took 13 minutes,which is why I wanted the static set up so im well pleased.


----------



## steven.m

Perhaps a silly question, but must these be wall mounted or fixed securely to the floor? I’ve been looking at their website but don’t see any kind of mobile floor stand for them.


----------



## cadmunkey

steven.m said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but must these be wall mounted or fixed securely to the floor? I've been looking at their website but don't see any kind of mobile floor stand for them.


Mines wall mounted on the supplied bracket.


----------



## micksea

Mines mounted to the wall along with a 15m hose on a reel,just push the green button,pull the hose out and away I go,this set up really saves a fair bit of time and hassle of setting up a portable PW.


----------



## justinio

Good review. I’ve had my Black 8 for a couple of years and it’s been great . If it ever does pack up I’m definitely gong to have a look at the Black 9


----------



## dannnylee

They are out of stock? 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

steven.m said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but must these be wall mounted or fixed securely to the floor? I've been looking at their website but don't see any kind of mobile floor stand for them.


Mine is just on the floor. With a 15m hose I can get round the car without any need to move the actual machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrislazski

Looks like a great bit of kit. I think this will be my next PW. Any Pics of it wall mounted?

edit: just looked on the website :wall:


----------



## Chrislazski

looking to order one of these now they are back in stock. Any updated discount codes for these? the code on post 1 doesn't work.


----------



## Sutty 90

Chrislazski said:


> looking to order one of these now they are back in stock. Any updated discount codes for these? the code on post 1 doesn't work.


I bought one on Friday. The code is right but isn't enabled at the moment as they only have limited stock. That was straight from them as I messaged on Facebook enquiring about it. I just sucked it up and paid full whack.

Jack.


----------



## Tyrefitter

I’m just about to buy one of these but can you get a longer lance as the one in the pic looks rather short,,I’ve already got wall mounted hose with my Karcher lance with the 22mm fittings on each end but I’d like a new lance as mine is old now,also will the 22mm hose couple up to the pw or with I need to get a different connection to put in between.?

Andy.


----------



## micksea

They do a couple of longer lance options.If you message them about your hose requirements they should be able to sort out a fitting for your hose.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Thanks micksea,,I’ll call them tomorrow & see what they can do for me.

Andy.


----------



## Leebo310

Tyrefitter said:


> Thanks micksea,,I'll call them tomorrow & see what they can do for me.
> 
> Andy.


You won't be disappointed mate, it's a great machine  And with or without the discount it's still a bargain! 
Every time I use it I'm impressed (and a little annoyed that I didn't buy one sooner!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter

Leebo310 said:


> You won't be disappointed mate, it's a great machine  And with or without the discount it's still a bargain!
> Every time I use it I'm impressed (and a little annoyed that I didn't buy one sooner!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at a Kranzle but with the price of these I can buy 3 & still have some change.ive emailed them about what I need so hopefully I'll hear something back tomorrow,,if not I'll call them.i don't really need the hose as I got one from qwashers on a wall reel last year but if it comes with the pack it will be ok in case I need to use the pw elsewhere.Plus I'm due another snow foam bottle as I've had mine about 10 years now.

Andy


----------



## Sutty 90

After buying my All Black 9 last Friday, it turned up the following Tuesday. I'm impressed with the quick delivery and communication during the process. I'm yet to give it a try yet due to the weather.

Sutty


----------



## Leebo310

*Update after 3 months use*

I've used it probably averaging twice a week for 3 months and the machine is still working as per day one. Was interested to see how it coped with the freezing cold weather but no problems at all. 
The connectors are still just as smooth and easy to use and the motor still runs like a dream.

Overall, still really impressed with the whole package. 

Next project is to fashion some sort of wall mounting brackets for the lances/attachments etc...


----------



## micksea

still liking mine too.i"ve set up a 100 litre water butt that feeds into a 1000 litre IBC and sods law its hardly rained here for the last three weeks,no worries I just plug the hose pipe into the PW.Im just looking at a wall bracket to for my nozzles and fittings too.I thought about a small shelf with holes in to slot the bits into but as I want to screw it to the same wood that my PW wall mount is on it might vibrate them out,currently thinking about a small,clear plastic tub (Tupperware type of thing) screwed to the wood under the PW,no good for lances though but if I get a 450mm lance at some point I might just add a metal,push in tool clip up the side of the PW.


----------



## Chrislazski

Leebo310 said:


> *Update after 3 months use*
> 
> I've used it probably averaging twice a week for 3 months and the machine is still working as per day one. Was interested to see how it coped with the freezing cold weather but no problems at all.
> The connectors are still just as smooth and easy to use and the motor still runs like a dream.
> 
> Overall, still really impressed with the whole package.
> 
> Next project is to fashion some sort of wall mounting brackets for the lances/attachments etc...


I purchased mine last month and although i only managed to use it a couple of times before going back to work i'm really impressed with it.

Great minds think alike pal, I'm currently fabbing up a wall bracket for nozzles and lances etc ( the perks of night shift offshore)


----------



## Leebo310

Chrislazski said:


> I purchased mine last month and although i only managed to use it a couple of times before going back to work i'm really impressed with it.
> 
> Great minds think alike pal, I'm currently fabbing up a wall bracket for nozzles and lances etc ( the perks of night shift offshore)


Good stuff mate, you'll have to let me know what you come up with!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrislazski

So this is what I have knocked up for my accessories. 
The four holes are for the nozzles to sit in. 
Two smaller slots are for the lance extensions. 
The larger slot is for the snow foam lance. 
It's a bit of work in progress as I didn't have sizes to work from. 
Took some emery paper over the stainless to give it a brushed finish as it was heavily marked already. I will probably etch prime and Matt black it when I'm home to match the finish of the rest of the kit.


----------



## Cookies

Chrislazski said:


> So this is what I have knocked up for my accessories.
> The four holes are for the nozzles to sit in.
> Two smaller slots are for the lance extensions.
> The larger slot is for the snow foam lance.
> It's a bit of work in progress as I didn't have sizes to work from.
> Took some emery paper over the stainless to give it a cleaner finish as it was heavily marked already. I will probably etch prime and Matt black it when I'm home to match the finish of the rest of the kit.
> 
> View attachment 56232
> 
> 
> View attachment 56233


That's very tidy indeed. Would you make sure you take a pic of it in place with the attachments on it. I for one would like to see that. You may just have a market for that lol.

Great work!

Cooks


----------



## Chrislazski

Cookies said:


> That's very tidy indeed. Would you make sure you take a pic of it in place with the attachments on it. I for one would like to see that. You may just have a market for that lol.
> 
> Great work!
> 
> Cooks


Will do pal. Still have another week to do so will get some more pics up when I'm home if it works that is. Might just end up posting a pic of it in the bin :lol:


----------



## micksea

looks fantastic,my effort will no doubt look a little more eerrr "rustic"


----------



## Chrislazski

The shelfie is almost complete. Just got to add some foam to the underside to secure the accessories


----------



## Grahamw94

Chrislazski said:


> The shelfie is almost complete. Just got to add some foam to the underside to secure the accessories
> 
> View attachment 56323
> 
> 
> View attachment 56324


Looks great. You should sell them, would definitely be interested


----------



## Leebo310

Chrislazski said:


> The shelfie is almost complete. Just got to add some foam to the underside to secure the accessories
> 
> View attachment 56323
> 
> 
> View attachment 56324


Looks awesome mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grahamw94

Still waiting for these to come back into stock. For those who have one, what did you use to mount the washer and reel on the wall? Guessing it will need to be reasonably strong to deal with the vibrations?


----------



## dcj

Long time since I've been on DW but remember reading about these pw's a while ago. Are DH delivery only or can you just go and fetch one from their factory? I'm not far from Rotherham and it would be easier than getting someone to wait in for delivery.


----------



## Chrislazski

Grahamw94 said:


> Still waiting for these to come back into stock. For those who have one, what did you use to mount the washer and reel on the wall? Guessing it will need to be reasonably strong to deal with the vibrations?


 I am fabricating another bracket for the hose reel to mount to. I have mine on the side wall of the garage and would like it to angle out about 30deg towards the garage door. 
But in the mean time I have just screwed a piece of 10mm ply between the studs in my garage and then just screwed it to that. Not much vibration at all though.


----------



## Cookies

Chrislazski said:


> I am fabricating another bracket for the hose reel to mount to. I have mine on the side wall of the garage and would like it to angle out about 30deg towards the garage door.
> 
> But in the mean time I have just screwed a piece of 10mm ply between the studs in my garage and then just screwed it to that. Not much vibration at all though.


It may be a bit simpler to use a hose guide attached to the wall below the reel to allow for easy unwinding etc.

Juat a thought

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Interested in one of these, i will pre order i think but does anyone any specs on piston and cylinderhead material?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Hi all

i have a all black 8 and looking at getting a new snow foam lance from auto brite. What fixture do I need? Or do I take the connector off the lance bottle that came with the all black 8 and fit it onto the auto brite bottle?

thanks.


----------



## micksea

you should be able to swap the fitting over but if you prefer then I believe its a 11.6mm quick fit connector,sometimes referred to as a 1/4 inch quick connect,i believe this refers to the bore.Anyway,if you look for them on the auction site and they look the same shape then they are the right ones HTH


----------



## bigup

micksea said:


> you should be able to swap the fitting over but if you prefer then I believe its a 11.6mm quick fit connector,sometimes referred to as a 1/4 inch quick connect,i believe this refers to the bore.Anyway,if you look for them on the auction site and they look the same shape then they are the right ones HTH


Thanks mate.


----------



## matty.13

Hi 
Has anyone on this thread purchased the quick disconnect gun ? If so what snow foam lance fitting attaches to it ?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

matty.13 said:


> Hi
> Has anyone on this thread purchased the quick disconnect gun ? If so what snow foam lance fitting attaches to it ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean this one?










Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Kenan said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yer that looks the same . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

matty.13 said:


> Yer that looks the same .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine came with the quick release fitting. Just removed the karcher adapter and screwed in the new quick release adapter.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Thanks sounds right to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

It's the same fitting for the snow foam gun,11.6mm


----------



## Mcpx

Just bit the bullet on one of these after my third Nilfisk failure in as many years, hope it lives up to the hype. TBH it’s not so much the machine I’m worried about but the service, had a bad experience with DH a few years ago, as did quite a few people on here at the time, but it looks like they have got their house in order of late. 

Nilfisk customer service has always been prompt and helpful and buying the machines from Argos meant returning them was a breeze, but three failures in three years for three different reasons is unacceptable. Ironically, I do still have a Nilfisk I kept as a backup and it is the only one that has worked consistently, a baby C110 that was 45 quid on an Amazon deal! I only stuck with the brand due to all of the accessories and fittings I had but with the last one, an E150, I switched to QR stuff, so the move should be fairly painless. 

One question, I realise that the machine itself is designed to be wall mounted, but has anyone come up with a mobile solution? I have ordered it with a 20mtr hose reel so it might not be an issue but not having a permanent set up (detached garage with no utilities, shared drive) means set up and put away really cuts into detailing time.


----------



## micksea

The machine can be stood on the floor,a shelf,anywhere really.Its not designed to be wall mounted its just a case of the machine being small enough to mount on a wall bracket,if you had water and electric to your garage then you could leave it in the garage as a 20m hose will be more than long enough.Its all the faff unpacking/packing electrical extensions and hose pipes that prompted me to make a static set up,you could install water butts behind your garage to save time not using a hose.


----------



## DanWinfield

Mine got delivered today, gave wheels a wash using it and must say im extremely impressed. Gun and quick releases are fantastic and unit is solid. Got the 15m hose and its enough to be able to leave the unit inside the back garden. Much more power and flow rate than my old c110.

Ut was covered un oil when i removed it from the box but it didnt seem to be coming from anywhere. Ill keep an eye on it and see how it goes in the coming weeks.






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

Mine had oil on it as well when it arrived today, again no signs of leakage from anywhere. Used it quite a fair bit today and very happy with it.

Dave


----------



## Mcpx

My order is still showing as ‘unfulfilled’ which is coincidentally how I feel


----------



## Grahamw94

Mcpx said:


> My order is still showing as 'unfulfilled' which is coincidentally how I feel


I got an email yesterday making it sound like it had been dispatched but looks like dhl haven't actually got the parcel yet. I ordered on the 26th of March so I would have hoped to at least be in the early dispatches. Pretty disappointed I'm still waiting


----------



## Grahamw94

Just had another email. Delivery on Monday


----------



## micksea

For those with oil leaking,check the oil sight glass behind the grill on the side of the machine,make sure it's full of oil:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

Grahamw94 said:


> Just had another email. Delivery on Monday


Mine too, says despatch Friday for delivery Monday


----------



## Grahamw94

Mcpx said:


> Mine too, says despatch Friday for delivery Monday


Not sure about you. But I've just had another message saying now they are delivering today!


----------



## Mcpx

Grahamw94 said:


> Not sure about you. But I've just had another message saying now they are delivering today!


Nothing yet, would be nice for the weekend


----------



## Tyrefitter

What is it with this company,,pre order but it says for shipping 08/04 but still says pre order,,I don’t fancy paying £164,99 & having to wait till they get them in stock,if they ever do.

Andy


----------



## Brian1612

I see they haven't improved on the shocking customer service... fingers crossed they've sorted the machine.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamw94

Mine did arrive yesterday. Got it all set up and mounted on the wall, had a quick test and I’m pretty impressed by it so far, the hose especially is brilliant quality. I’ll give it a proper go next week but I like the look of it so far. 

For what it’s worth, mine wasn’t covered in oil like a few other peoples were


----------



## Mcpx

I don’t think there was ever a problem with the machine itself, but the customer service is another matter. Mine still shows as unfulfilled and I didn’t get a despatch email on Friday, which is when I was told it would be despatched in reply to my second email. I realise there is a lot of interest around this machine as it is pretty uniquely placed in the market and they have been out of stock for a while now, so the sudden arrival of new stock was going to put them under pressure, but at the same time they should’ve prepared for that. Customer service is as easy as you make it, just do what you say you are going to do and everyone will be happy, if you can’t do it, don’t say it.


----------



## Brian1612

Mcpx said:


> I don't think there was ever a problem with the machine itself, but the customer service is another matter. Mine still shows as unfulfilled and I didn't get a despatch email on Friday, which is when I was told it would be despatched in reply to my second email. I realise there is a lot of interest around this machine as it is pretty uniquely placed in the market and they have been out of stock for a while now, so the sudden arrival of new stock was going to put them under pressure, but at the same time they should've prepared for that. Customer service is as easy as you make it, just do what you say you are going to do and everyone will be happy, if you can't do it, don't say it.


Have a read through these forums or online pages and you will find the original All black 8s were failing left right and centre after only a few months.

Mines did and between the crap customer experience and build quality I got refunded at that point and went back to the big guns. Learned my lesson after that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Good to know but I’ve just come from 3 different Nilfisk machines that all failed for 3 different reasons, all within the first year. With the last Nilfisk pushing the £300 mark and the DH I have order not far behind, where else is there for me to go? A similar set up from Kranzle is easily going to be double that, which I just cannot justify. 

From my point of view the DH website said quite clearly in several places ‘Pre Order. Ships W/C 8/4’ and a charge of £7 was added to my order (which wasn’t shown previously) for Royal Mail 24 shipping. When I queried the delivery date I was told it would be Monday 15/4. If it doesn’t arrive on Monday, already a week late, then there’ll be a discussion.


----------



## Brian1612

Mcpx said:


> Good to know but I've just come from 3 different Nilfisk machines that all failed for 3 different reasons, all within the first year. With the last Nilfisk pushing the £300 mark and the DH I have order not far behind, where else is there for me to go? A similar set up from Kranzle is easily going to be double that, which I just cannot justify.
> 
> From my point of view the DH website said quite clearly in several places 'Pre Order. Ships W/C 8/4' and a charge of £7 was added to my order (which wasn't shown previously) for Royal Mail 24 shipping. When I queried the delivery date I was told it would be Monday 15/4. If it doesn't arrive on Monday, already a week late, then there'll be a discussion.


I hope you have a better experience than me mate. I initially loved it as it's got so much going for it. Was just let down by poor quality and shocking custoner service. Wish karcher/nilfisk would build a similar type of machine with better internals than the all black.

Keep us all up to date on how it pans out mate!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland

FWIW my All Black 8 has been fine for over 12 months now, if I recall there was a later batch that was supposed to be better.


----------



## Spaceman147

Really not sure which one to go for at moment. K4 has just broke for 2nd time in 3 months and currently torn between this one, the Nilfisks on offer on Amazon and the ALDI one with a 3yr guarantee.
Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## dcj

Does this company ever reply to messages? Says its open but just cant get in touch with them


----------



## Mcpx

dcj said:


> Does this company ever reply to messages? Says its open but just cant get in touch with them


Don't think they're too hot on the old t'internet side but apparently quite helpful if you call them


----------



## Mcpx

Spaceman147 said:


> Really not sure which one to go for at moment. K4 has just broke for 2nd time in 3 months and currently torn between this one, the Nilfisks on offer on Amazon and the ALDI one with a 3yr guarantee.
> Decisions, decisions, decisions.


For me it came down to accessories. Buying a PW primarily for detailing means taking into account what else you will need to buy on top of the machine, foam lance, different nozzles, very likely an upgraded hose etc. So for me Karcher was out as I didn't want to pay out for a hose and adapters for my current kit. The Lidl/Aldi machines get decent feedback but again, I'd worry about compatibility. I still have my back up C110 but I'll never buy Nilfisk again and Kranzle are just out of my budget. The DH machine uses standard quick release fittings which I already have, although it comes with everything I need anyway.

Mines been dispatched so should arrive tomorrow and it's going to be sunny and 21 degrees at the weekend.


----------



## dcj

Mcpx said:


> Don't think they're too hot on the old t'internet side but apparently quite helpful if you call them


Tried calling them too, no reply so I'm guessing they could be closed for Easter and havent updated their opening hours


----------



## matty.13

Surprised to hear bad feedback. They was brilliant to me when I ordered a few bit last month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman147

Mcpx said:


> For me it came down to accessories. Buying a PW primarily for detailing means taking into account what else you will need to buy on top of the machine, foam lance, different nozzles, very likely an upgraded hose etc. So for me Karcher was out as I didn't want to pay out for a hose and adapters for my current kit. The Lidl/Aldi machines get decent feedback but again, I'd worry about compatibility. I still have my back up C110 but I'll never buy Nilfisk again and Kranzle are just out of my budget. The DH machine uses standard quick release fittings which I already have, although it comes with everything I need anyway.
> 
> Mines been dispatched so should arrive tomorrow and it's going to be sunny and 21 degrees at the weekend.


Cheers for that. Let me know how it goes on.


----------



## DanWinfield

micksea said:


> For those with oil leaking,check the oil sight glass behind the grill on the side of the machine,make sure it's full of oil:thumb:


Full, as in you shouldnt be able to see a line?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

Filling the machine takes 180ml of oil,it may be some shaken out during transit,you could change the oil and see how it goes.to change the oil unscrew the sight glass,drain the oil and re-fill.


----------



## DanWinfield

micksea said:


> Filling the machine takes 180ml of oil,it may be some shaken out during transit,you could change the oil and see how it goes.to change the oil unscrew the sight glass,drain the oil and re-fill.


Thanks but im not particularly keen on doing this to a brand new machine. My question is simply should i be able to see an actual level of oil through the sight glass or should it not be visible die to the amount of oil being higher than the sight glass. I cam see there is oil there but it looks as though the level is approximately half way up the sight glass.

Thanks

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

My oil level is just below the red dot, if it goes any lower will probably top it up


----------



## micksea

I think the red dot is the low oil level


----------



## DanWinfield

Dave50 said:


> My oil level is just below the red dot, if it goes any lower will probably top it up


What oil do you top up with? Had a response from Marcus that level should be roughly half way up the sight glass

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

10-40w oil


----------



## Tyrefitter

Now they are showing back in stock I’ve comitted to buy one with the snowfoam bottle.

Andy


----------



## Mcpx

Mine came today, got home too late for testing but lots of bits in the box, including a DH pen of all things. Oil looks ok. One thing that concerns me is that the pressure regulator knob, the tall black plastic turner to the side of the pressure gauge, appears to be missing. In some images on the DH site it is there and on some it isn’t, so should it be there or should it not?


----------



## micksea

I don't believe it should be there as it's set with a screw and locknut.


----------



## ltec

*Just got trying my power washer and love it.*

First decent pressure washer I've owned. Love the power, love the hose and love how compact it is and all its connections and nozzles. Hope it lasts as I'm very pleased.


----------



## Spaceman147

Mcpx said:


> Mine came today, got home too late for testing but lots of bits in the box, including a DH pen of all things. Oil looks ok. One thing that concerns me is that the pressure regulator knob, the tall black plastic turner to the side of the pressure gauge, appears to be missing. In some images on the DH site it is there and on some it isn't, so should it be there or should it not?


Did you manage to give it a test at all?


----------



## Tyrefitter

Just had mine delivered so hopefully ill get to use it on the Daughters car as I spent all day yesterday giving it the works as its the first chance ive had sine getting it 5 wekks ago.

Andy


----------



## Mcpx

Spaceman147 said:


> Did you manage to give it a test at all?


I have tested it briefly and performance is generally excellent. Initially some quality concerns like the rubber feet falling off first time it was put down and picked up, obviously a minor cosmetic issue and sorted quickly with hot glue but shouldn't really happen.

I did have some problems with the pressure dropping and the machine being unable to regain full pressure for a few moments but that is definitely a supply issue, probably down to my temporary pipe work jury rigged for testing. Going from the traditional 'mobile' type unit to this more stationary setup with a hose reel has led to major plumbing and engineering works, lol, more to follow!!!


----------



## Spaceman147

Mcpx said:


> I have tested it briefly and performance is generally excellent. Initially some quality concerns like the rubber feet falling off first time it was put down and picked up, obviously a minor cosmetic issue and sorted quickly with hot glue but shouldn't really happen.
> 
> I did have some problems with the pressure dropping and the machine being unable to regain full pressure for a few moments but that is definitely a supply issue, probably down to my temporary pipe work jury rigged for testing. Going from the traditional 'mobile' type unit to this more stationary setup with a hose reel has led to major plumbing and engineering works, lol, more to follow!!!


Thanks for that, am going to get one I think, although after just checking, they don't have the 10m or 15m hosed ones in stock at the moment!


----------



## Dony

I was in the market for a power washer recently and really liked the look of this when I found out about it. 
Unfortunately I was unable to speak with anyone on the phone as it always rang out, and 2 emails went unanswered. This didn't give me the confidence to hit the Buy Now button and instead I went with one of the big names and a 4 yr warranty.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Mcpx,my rubber feet also fell off as soon as it took it out of the boxe so Ive sat it on a pair of old ruuber gloves.I haven't had time to try it yet as all our vehicles are clean at the moment.

Andy


----------



## scooobydont

Might be worth pointing them to this thread.


----------



## Mcpx

Tyrefitter said:


> Mcpx,my rubber feet also fell off as soon as it took it out of the boxe so Ive sat it on a pair of old ruuber gloves.I haven't had time to try it yet as all our vehicles are clean at the moment.
> 
> Andy


Hot melt glue does the trick. Be aware that the machine does kick some when the pump kicks in and out, so those feet do need to be secure. If you are putting it at any height and you don't fancy paying £25 for the bespoke wall bracket then I would recommend you anchor the machine, still working on my permanent set up but am using a heavy duty Wrap-It strap on mine which should stop it from wondering off.


----------



## Grahamw94

Another one here that had the feet fall off straight away. I bought the bracket and it seems to hold it ok even without the feet on


----------



## Mcpx

Grahamw94 said:


> Another one here that had the feet fall off straight away. I bought the bracket and it seems to hold it ok even without the feet on


Glad it's not just me then! Obviously an issue that they need to look at.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Well I’ve tried mine today for the first time & at first the pressure was up & down as if it wasn’t getting enough water then all of a sudden it started working as it should,someone mentioned when it running & fires up it moves about a lot,,mine doesn’t it’s sat on a shelf on top of someone rubber gloves & doesn’t vibrate & move about.What pressureon the gauge should it be running at & is your pressure gauges full of oil.?
Also I like the 90 degree adapter for under the arches etc.

Andy.


----------



## micksea

Yes,the gauge is full of oil to dampen the needle,should have an air bubble for expansion.the pressure is set at the factory or by direct hoses,basically it should be set as high as possible without exceeding the limits of the machine,taking into account that the pressure spikes when the trigger is released.


----------



## mobileman

No discount codes at min when i enquired but given that cheapest hot water I can find is lavour or battered hds is this Best Buy pound for pound ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leebo310

mobileman said:


> No discount codes at min when i enquired but given that cheapest hot water I can find is lavour or battered hds is this Best Buy pound for pound ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In my opinion, yes as I don't think you can beat it for the price even without the discount. 
Obviously some will agree, some won't but you're the only person that can really make that decision.

Incidentally to the people saying about the rubber feet falling off, I guess that must be a new feature as mine doesn't have them anyway. Mine looks identical to the pic in the original link which just has small feet formed from the main overall plastic case. 
I keep it on the floor, the vibrations are minimal and it still runs like a dream.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

When my third Karcher gives up this is on my list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamw94

Needs a bit of tweaking and tidying but can't fault the set up so far. 

Not sure i can fit anymore in this space though :lol: Hoover might have to go above the shelf!


----------



## micksea

Grahamw94 said:


> Needs a bit of tweaking and tidying but can't fault the set up so far.
> 
> Not sure i can fit anymore in this space though :lol: Hoover might have to go above the shelf!


That's a very tidy set up:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

Very nice Graham, is the door to the left in the pictures? Interested in the idea of the hose guide so may steal it.


----------



## Grahamw94

Mcpx said:


> Very nice Graham, is the door to the left in the pictures? Interested in the idea of the hose guide so may steal it.


Yeah doors on the left, I tend to just pull the hose out and then lower the door most of the way so I don't soak the garage! The house guide does help it not scrape against the door, it was just a cheap amazon one


----------



## Mcpx

Grahamw94 said:


> Yeah doors on the left, I tend to just pull the hose out and then lower the door most of the way so I don't soak the garage! The house guide does help it not scrape against the door, it was just a cheap amazon one


I have a few of those hose guides I picked up for a couple of quid in a clearance sale, intended to use them on the outside corner of the garage (similar layout to yours) but found they fouled the up and over garage door. Three day weekend now so may have to revisit the idea


----------



## Mcpx

So my setup is coming along after much trial and error, and far too much deliberation. My main issue is that my garage does not have power or water, so both have to be fed in from about 15mtrs away, but with this more permanent arrangement, all I have to do is connect power and water and I'm ready to rock.




























Still a few bits to do, need to source a shorter link hose for the pw reel and have to engineer some kind of holder to go on the board for nozzles and lances etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Mcpx said:


> So my setup is coming along after much trial and error, and far too much deliberation. My main issue is that my garage does not have power or water, so both have to be fed in from about 15mtrs away, but with this more permanent arrangement, all I have to do is connect power and water and I'm ready to rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a few bits to do, need to source a shorter link hose for the pw reel and have to engineer some kind of holder to go on the board for nozzles and lances etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lovely set up mate, looks awesome 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamw94

Yeah looks great Mc!


----------



## Tyrefitter

Grahamw94 said:


> Yeah looks great Mc!


Nice setup,it's a bit neater than mine









Andy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Tyrefitter said:


> Nice setup,it's a bit neater than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is still way neater than mine - mine is literally sat on the floor and that's it 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

Tyrefitter said:


> Nice setup,it's a bit neater than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get some white paint on the walls mate. Will look alot nicer.


----------



## Tyrefitter

I keep meaning to paint the walls white.

Andy


----------



## Mcpx

I have to repaint the wall to cover up all the stuff that was there before, hence the ply for mounting lighter stuff on, don’t think that wall could’ve taken many more holes drilled in it! 

The bit I’ve just done looks tidy enough but if you could only see everything past there........! Job for weekend!!


----------



## Spaceman147

Just wish they'd come back in stock soon!


----------



## dougie1142

I have news they are back mid June, however I'm not sure whether to wait for a second hand Kranzle or go for this as my first setup like this. I use pressure washers multiple times per week so I'd hope this unit was up to the task. Someone should really do a detailed review video on them!


----------



## Leebo310

dougie1142 said:


> I have news they are back mid June, however I'm not sure whether to wait for a second hand Kranzle or go for this as my first setup like this. I use pressure washers multiple times per week so I'd hope this unit was up to the task. Someone should really do a detailed review video on them!


What would you want to see on the video mate? 
I stopped short of doing one with my initial review as other than seeing the attachments and the machine in action, I wasn't sure what else to do! 
Mine so far hasn't missed a beat and is used weekly.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dougie1142

Leebo310 said:


> What would you want to see on the video mate?
> I stopped short of doing one with my initial review as other than seeing the attachments and the machine in action, I wasn't sure what else to do!
> Mine so far hasn't missed a beat and is used weekly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers for the reply.

That's a good question, I guess close up of the washer, attachments, switch between a few attachments. Example using the snow foam lance, a clip of the sound of the machine operating as that's quite useful for me!


----------



## Leebo310

dougie1142 said:


> Cheers for the reply.
> 
> That's a good question, I guess close up of the washer, attachments, switch between a few attachments. Example using the snow foam lance, a clip of the sound of the machine operating as that's quite useful for me!


Ok mate, I'll see what I can do 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kentphil

Mcpx said:


> So my setup is coming along after much trial and error, and far too much deliberation. My main issue is that my garage does not have power or water, so both have to be fed in from about 15mtrs away, but with this more permanent arrangement, all I have to do is connect power and water and I'm ready to rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a few bits to do, need to source a shorter link hose for the pw reel and have to engineer some kind of holder to go on the board for nozzles and lances etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is some setup there, really functional.

If you dont mind me asking, what is on the end of the copper piping after the 90 degree bend on the lower section?

:thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter

It looks like that’s where he connects the hosepipe,if I’m looking in the right place.

Andy


----------



## kentphil

I thought that initially, but I think that is at the top by the green handle, or am I wrong, as I think the clear tubing feeds the hosereel. 

Having said that I could be completely wrong and need to get better glasses.


----------



## Tyrefitter

It looks like the one with the green handle could be a outlet.

Andy


----------



## Mcpx

I think I see where you mean, it’s all changed again now (version 3.0 lol) but if I’m right, the bit you are referring to is the inlet with a filter on it. The filtered inlet is at the bottom, then a tee to the hose reel, then a tee to the pw, ending in a standard tap at the top. It means I can make one connection and keep set up time to a minimum, the valves also allow me to isolate individual components while at the same time keep the whole thing full of water once the feed is removed so I don’t have to bleed it through every time. 

There is now also a compressor in the mix, so the plumbing has been simplified and moved to the opposite side, will get some pics up soon.


----------



## kentphil

So clever, yet so simple, I really like this sort of stuff.


----------



## Mcpx

kentphil said:


> So clever, yet so simple, I really like this sort of stuff.


The concept was really simple but the implementation took more than a few attempts to get right. There was much testing and an excessive amount of head scratching before I found what worked and what didn't. The feeding hose reel was a major pita, 3/4 inch hose doesn't like bending into a hose reel and then the weight of the hose makes it difficult to wind in or out. I'll try and get a pic of the latest iteration up later.


----------



## Scottland

Mcpx said:


> The concept was really simple but the implementation took more than a few attempts to get right. There was much testing and an excessive amount of head scratching before I found what worked and what didn't. The feeding hose reel was a major pita, 3/4 inch hose doesn't like bending into a hose reel and then the weight of the hose makes it difficult to wind in or out. I'll try and get a pic of the latest iteration up later.


Did you notice any change in performance when you hooked up the PW to the reel? Reason I ask is that since hooking up my reel my all black pauses for a second before kicking in. Once it kicks in it's fine, but I'm not sure if it's something to do with the reel specifically or the extra hose I now have (20m instead of 10m).


----------



## Mcpx

Scottland said:


> Did you notice any change in performance when you hooked up the PW to the reel? Reason I ask is that since hooking up my reel my all black pauses for a second before kicking in. Once it kicks in it's fine, but I'm not sure if it's something to do with the reel specifically or the extra hose I now have (20m instead of 10m).


Check it's not kinked where it turns into the centre feed section of the reel, also make sure it is bled through to get rid of any air locks. 20mtrs shouldn't be much different to 10.










There was no way I could get mine to behave so I had to reinforce it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland

Sorry, I was talking about the PW reel. Where the hose connects to the reel is a little tight of an angle, so I've got an elbow coming to see if that helps.

Still sorting out my setup a little, but will post some pics when I get it sorted over the weekend


----------



## Mcpx

Ah I see, my AB came with the 20m reel so couldn’t say. I did have some issues initially but that was down to the temporary feed hose I threw together just to have a quick play, going from a 19mm supply to a normal 12.5mm then back to 19mm into the pw meant it was emptying the final section of hose quicker than the smaller hose could fill it up, if that makes sense? These puppies will chew through 8 litres a minute which my 12.5mm hose can barely manage, hence the need for 19mm supply. 

Check the flow rate of your supply and make sure it’s fully bled through before powering up the machine.


----------



## Mcpx

Getting tidier










Gave up trying to make a holder for pw nozzles so cheated










Simplified the plumbing and moved it to a better location










The hose reel that feeds the system is still giving me grief, have moved it into the garden to operate from the tap for now which gives me more space but remains a work in progress.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Mcpx May I ask what size copper pipe you used as I’m going to rig something up similar to yours next weekend.

Andy.


----------



## Mcpx

Tyrefitter said:


> Mcpx May I ask what size copper pipe you used as I'm going to rig something up similar to yours next weekend.
> 
> Andy.


Its 15mm, did consider using 22mm but the washing machine fittings are only available in 15mm and they give you a handy 3/4 inch bsp thread for standard tap/hose connectors plus a built in isolating valve, which is really useful. 22mm would have been much bulkier and needed lever valves and thread adapters which would have made the whole thing four times the price.

The whole thing is super easy to do, compression fittings are as easy as tightening a nut (just don't overdo it, gentle spanner tight then nip it up a bit more if it weeps) but the main thing to consider is how you feed water to it, if you go from a smaller bore pipe to a larger one and you have a hungry pw it will empty the larger pipe quicker than the smaller one can fill it and you will get cavitation, air pockets and a knackered pressure washer.

If you need any help just shout.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Thank you for that,I’ll get all the bits I need to get it done next weekend.

Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Anyone had any issues with theirs yet? First time using it for a few weeks today and just as id finished the wheels the unit would no longer start up when pulling trigger. I went to investigate the unit and found that a light tap on the handle from one side made it start again, but only whilat depressing the trigger at the same time. For the rest of the afternoon tapping it from one side whilst pressing the trigger was the only thing that would start it. I think its probably the pressure switch which senses the pressure drop which is at fault and i have checked both inlet and outlet for blockages. Any other ideas?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavieB

DanWinfield said:


> Anyone had any issues with theirs yet? First time using it for a few weeks today and just as id finished the wheels the unit would no longer start up when pulling trigger. I went to investigate the unit and found that a light tap on the handle from one side made it start again, but only whilat depressing the trigger at the same time. For the rest of the afternoon tapping it from one side whilst pressing the trigger was the only thing that would start it. I think its probably the pressure switch which senses the pressure drop which is at fault and i have checked both inlet and outlet for blockages. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I had an issue similar to this, I just needed to assist the screw at the bottom as per the instructions.

Other issue I had was it overheating a couple of times when doing the drive but let it cool for a few minutes and was fine. Its only a small machine, for the car is spot on.


----------



## DanWinfield

Can you explain any further what you adjusted? No notes in my instruction booklet for this. Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavieB

DanWinfield said:


> Can you explain any further what you adjusted? No notes in my instruction booklet for this. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


At the bottom is a plastic box with a screw sticking out, turn it clockwise while pressing the trigger until it starts.


----------



## DanWinfield

DavieB said:


> At the bottom is a plastic box with a screw sticking out, turn it clockwise while pressing the trigger until it starts.


Thanks for reply. I took it apart to figure it out in the end, topped oil up whilst i was at it, all is well.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Must say, top customer service, had reply first thing this morning offering replacement switch to be sent or return to base service. 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_R

Just in the market for a new pressure washer - my Nilfisk has started to play up, can't complain as I have had it 10 years pretty much to the day! Started pulsing when off and fails to start after about half an hour plugged in unless I give it a kick.
Seems like a great buy as I was worried about keeping my snow foam, quick connects and decent reinforced hose - which this already comes with.


----------



## Mcpx

Chris_R said:


> Just in the market for a new pressure washer - my Nilfisk has started to play up, can't complain as I have had it 10 years pretty much to the day! Started pulsing when off and fails to start after about half an hour plugged in unless I give it a kick.
> Seems like a great buy as I was worried about keeping my snow foam, quick connects and decent reinforced hose - which this already comes with.


I'd recommend it, no issues so far and the 20mtr hose I bought with mine has been a game changer. PW is now permanently mounted inside the garage and the reel just inside the door so no more wasted set up and put away time.

They are available for pre order again, shipping first week of August, so I'd get your order in soon as they tend to sell out.


----------



## Peirre

I am considering one of these, and as the warehouse is 20 minutes away I might head over next week. 
As I live in a 1st floor flat I’m tempted to mount it on the balcony to save the hassle of having to carry outside and setup the machine, water hose, and power cable. The 20m hose might just be long enough to get around the car where I park it about 15m from the balcony, but maybe if I could source 25m of hose and mount it on a reel, being able to drop the hose and lance down would greatly simplify the washing process. But I wonder if the additional 5m would have a significant effect on pressure output
Is there a wall mounting bracket available for the 9 as can’t see one on the website


----------



## Chris_R

Mcpx said:


> I'd recommend it, no issues so far and the 20mtr hose I bought with mine has been a game changer. PW is now permanently mounted inside the garage and the reel just inside the door so no more wasted set up and put away time.
> 
> They are available for pre order again, shipping first week of August, so I'd get your order in soon as they tend to sell out.


Yeah ordered right after I posted. No brainer for me, given as I don't lose my accessories as I converted to quick connect stuff. Not sure I am gong to mount it though as it's for the patio/decking as well as my car and bikes. Would need 30+ metres of high pressure hose if I mounted in the garage and I have to run the mains hose to there anyway. My garage is at the end of the garden from the house.

Was looking at getting another Nilfisk, but it sounds like they are not built as well as my decade old one anymore and I do like the idea of a smaller unit to carry around, but like the Kranzle units - no masses of plastic to wheel around.

Will have to see if someone wants my QWashers wired rubber hose from the Nilfisk - seems a shame to bin it.


----------



## Mcpx

Peirre said:


> I am considering one of these, and as the warehouse is 20 minutes away I might head over next week.
> As I live in a 1st floor flat I'm tempted to mount it on the balcony to save the hassle of having to carry outside and setup the machine, water hose, and power cable. The 20m hose might just be long enough to get around the car where I park it about 15m from the balcony, but maybe if I could source 25m of hose and mount it on a reel, being able to drop the hose and lance down would greatly simplify the washing process. But I wonder if the additional 5m would have a significant effect on pressure output
> Is there a wall mounting bracket available for the 9 as can't see one on the website


Wouldn't that leave you with 5mtrs of hose to get around the car? I think that would be a struggle, I used to use a 10mtr hose on my nilfisk and that would get me 3/4 of the way around, so although you could work down each side in turn, getting to the far end might prove difficult.

The extra 5 metres shouldn't have any noticeable effect on pressure, pretty sure if you speak to DH they could build it in for you but it may depend on the capacity of the reel. Alternatively you could take the reel downstairs and use a longer link hose between the reel and the machine itself, the included one is 3m and has a qr connection to the machine.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Does this run all the time when on or does it activate when the trigger is pulled?

How does the noise level compare to say a K5? I found my K5 pretty noisy.


----------



## Chrislazski

Peirre said:


> I am considering one of these, and as the warehouse is 20 minutes away I might head over next week.
> As I live in a 1st floor flat I'm tempted to mount it on the balcony to save the hassle of having to carry outside and setup the machine, water hose, and power cable. The 20m hose might just be long enough to get around the car where I park it about 15m from the balcony, but maybe if I could source 25m of hose and mount it on a reel, being able to drop the hose and lance down would greatly simplify the washing process. But I wonder if the additional 5m would have a significant effect on pressure output
> Is there a wall mounting bracket available for the 9 as can't see one on the website


yes there is a wall mount bracket option pal.
it is listed in one of the packages you select on the page.
There is 25m hose and reel on the website but its not listed as an option for the package. If you are popping in to see them you could ask if they could do one in the package.

Great pressure washer imo. Ive had karchers and nilfisks and they just dont compare to this.


----------



## Chrislazski

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Does this run all the time when on or does it activate when the trigger is pulled?
> 
> How does the noise level compare to say a K5? I found my K5 pretty noisy.


Only runs when the trigger is pulled. It is probably comparable to most PWs
Might seem a bit louder if its mounted in a garage opposed to out on the drive.


----------



## Johnyb

Just ordered one, all black 9 kit then a 25 meter reel . see how long it takes........


----------



## Johnyb

Mcpx said:


> So my setup is coming along after much trial and error, and far too much deliberation. My main issue is that my garage does not have power or water, so both have to be fed in from about 15mtrs away, but with this more permanent arrangement, all I have to do is connect power and water and I'm ready to rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a few bits to do, need to source a shorter link hose for the pw reel and have to engineer some kind of holder to go on the board for nozzles and lances etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good. Where did you get the green wheely thing to pull the hose through?


----------



## AndyQash

Johnyb said:


> Where did you get the green wheely thing to pull the hose through?


B&Q sell them for £5


----------



## Tyrefitter

This is my set up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

Johnyb said:


> Just ordered one, all black 9 kit then a 25 meter reel . see how long it takes........


I'm looking at the same deal, but I noticed that I might need in addition to the order a 2m connector hose from the PW to the reel. 
Due to availability It looks like the minimum I can order is a 10m hose with the PW kit which won't be used, I've tried contacting them (phone & email) to see if they'll supply the PW only and 25m reel but they haven't replied. 
Does anyone have a link to the wall bracket for the AB9?


----------



## Chrislazski

Peirre said:


> I'm looking at the same deal, but I noticed that I might need in addition to the order a 2m connector hose from the PW to the reel.
> Due to availability It looks like the minimum I can order is a 10m hose with the PW kit which won't be used, I've tried contacting them (phone & email) to see if they'll supply the PW only and 25m reel but they haven't replied.
> Does anyone have a link to the wall bracket for the AB9?


https://www.directhoses.net/products/all-black-8-wall-mounting-bracket

here you go pal.:thumb:


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> I'm looking at the same deal, but I noticed that I might need in addition to the order a 2m connector hose from the PW to the reel.
> Due to availability It looks like the minimum I can order is a 10m hose with the PW kit which won't be used, I've tried contacting them (phone & email) to see if they'll supply the PW only and 25m reel but they haven't replied.
> Does anyone have a link to the wall bracket for the AB9?


Yes, They're CRAP at replying to messages. I messaged asking about expected delivery times but no reply! I'm not to fussed as I wasn't expecting great service with what people have said but it is a bit rude to be fair, especially when you can see they have read the message via facebook. It just says on the website 'ships the first week of August' :wall: But I want the jet wash and reel so I'll just wait. Ive ordered the jet wash pack with the 10 meter hose and ordered the 25 meter reel separate which comes with a 3 or 4 meter hose to connect from reel to jet wash. I'll just have a spare 10 metre hose


----------



## Chris_R

Johnyb said:


> Yes, They're CRAP at replying to messages. I messaged asking about expected delivery times but no reply! I'm not to fussed as I wasn't expecting great service with what people have said but it is a bit rude to be fair, especially when you can see they have read the message via facebook. It just says on the website 'ships the first week of August' :wall: But I want the jet wash and reel so I'll just wait. Ive ordered the jet wash pack with the 10 meter hose and ordered the 25 meter reel separate which comes with a 3 or 4 meter hose to connect from reel to jet wash. I'll just have a spare 10 metre hose


For info, mine is out for delivery today (shipped Friday) - ordered 28th July - so the first week of August is accurate.


----------



## Johnyb

Chris_R said:


> For info, mine is out for delivery today (shipped Friday) - ordered 28th July - so the first week of August is accurate.


Ok thanks! I'll calm myself down 😀


----------



## Andyman0

I ordered the AB9 on Thursday, sent them an email with a question on Saturday afternoon and Marcus replied to it on Sunday morning, very helpful, might be better to email them direct or even ring them but so far i have had no problems with contacting them


----------



## Leebo310

Same here, I had no problems with any replies from them either. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_R

OMG this thing is a beast!
Just thought I would test it works OK by blasting the patio - it removed some gloss paint that has been spilled god knows how long ago that my Nilfisk with dirt blaster hasn't even touched... 
Considering it is rated lower than my Nilfisk - 120 bar versus 110 that this is leaps and bounds ahead. Will have to exercise some serious caution on the vehicles thats for sure.

It's also quite a bit quieter than my old one, but then the Nilfisk was 10 years old when it retired itself...


----------



## Leebo310

Chris_R said:


> OMG this thing is a beast!
> Just thought I would test it works OK by blasting the patio - it removed some gloss paint that has been spilled god knows how long ago that my Nilfisk with dirt blaster hasn't even touched...
> Considering it is rated lower than my Nilfisk - 120 bar versus 110 that this is leaps and bounds ahead. Will have to exercise some serious caution on the vehicles thats for sure.
> 
> It's also quite a bit quieter than my old one, but then the Nilfisk was 10 years old when it retired itself...


Good stuff, glad you're impressed mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali

Any discount still available ?


----------



## Leebo310

dhali said:


> Any discount still available ?


Don't think so as they're so short of stock. It's a bargain at full price anyway - get one, you won't be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I spoke to them yesterday and I’ve arranged to go over Saturday morning to pick one up


----------



## Andyman0

Mines due for delivery today


----------



## Radish293

It’s in the top of my list when my Karcher gives up. Which I don’t think will be long. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipps

Is there an extended patio cleaner attachment compatible with the AB9?


----------



## Johnyb

Pipps said:


> Is there an extended patio cleaner attachment compatible with the AB9?


You can get an extension pole if that's what you were referring too.

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...roducts/520mm-short-quick-fit-extension-lance


----------



## Johnyb

Andyman0 said:


> Mines due for delivery today


Nice! What did you order? I am desperate for mine, I ordered Thursday too but mine is still 'unfulfilled', I ordered a 25meter reel too so maybe they need to be made up and are not in stock


----------



## Andyman0

Johnyb said:


> Nice! What did you order? I am desperate for mine, I ordered Thursday too but mine is still 'unfulfilled', I ordered a 25meter reel too so maybe they need to be made up and are not in stock


I ordered the AB9 with the 15m hose,detailers pack, no reel though. It arrived this afternoon, only unpacked it so far, going to try it tomorrow, also got the 900mm lance, everything looks really good and solid, came packaged well too, they also send a spare foam lance converter so i can still use my snow foam lances once i swap out the Karcher fitting, really impressed with it so far, well worth it


----------



## Johnyb

Andyman0 said:


> I ordered the AB9 with the 15m hose,detailers pack, no reel though. It arrived this afternoon, only unpacked it so far, going to try it tomorrow, also got the 900mm lance, everything looks really good and solid, came packaged well too, they also send a spare foam lance converter so i can still use my snow foam lances once i swap out the Karcher fitting, really impressed with it so far, well worth it


Sounds good! let me know how you get on! , I was searching all over the internet for the adapter as I just bought a new Autobrite snow lance the other week with a Karcher adaptor and was wanting to change it to quick release. I was only looking for an extension hose for my Karcher and this looked so good I had to get the lot :lol:. Good that they send the adaptor even though you get a new snow foam lance in the pack. Cant wait!


----------



## Andyman0

Johnyb said:


> Sounds good! let me know how you get on! , I was searching all over the internet for the adapter as I just bought a new Autobrite snow lance the other week with a Karcher adaptor and was wanting to change it to quick release. I was only looking for an extension hose for my Karcher and this looked so good I had to get the lot :lol:. Good that they send the adaptor even though you get a new snow foam lance in the pack. Cant wait!


Already taken the Karcher adapter off and fitted the QR one so i have 2 snow foam lances now :lol:


----------



## Johnyb

'This shipment is handled by: DHL Express – Direct hoses 
Estimated Delivery Date
August, 09 2019 - By End of Day'

Excited


----------



## Leebo310

Johnyb said:


> 'This shipment is handled by: DHL Express - Direct hoses
> Estimated Delivery Date
> August, 09 2019 - By End of Day'
> 
> Excited


You'll love it mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_ad567

Just ordered mine last night with the 15m hose. Anyone know the delivery times for these I'm so impatient already hahahaha


----------



## Johnyb

andy_ad567 said:


> Just ordered mine last night with the 15m hose. Anyone know the delivery times for these I'm so impatient already hahahaha


I ordered mine on Thursday last week and its out for delivery today! Can't believe the rain 

Just don't bother emailing them as they don't reply (well they didn't to me). I wanted to know expected delivery but they didn't reply, then wanted to add a few things to the order a couple of days later, tried calling no answer then emailed but no reply again. To answer your question its about a week!


----------



## Peirre

AndyQash said:


> B&Q sell them for £5


As I'm doing a bit of work driving one of B&Q's trucks delivering stock from the warehouse to stores, I enquired about these, and Im told the hose guide rollers are "obsolete stock" and arn't available anymore, the ones that where available where a small amount of old stock that had gone astray and they punted them out cheap to shift em. Ironically while I was delivering at the Colchester store today, I was offered one out of the scrap bin FOC, but due to security search's we have to go thru at the end of the day I had to decline the offer. 
And alternative I came across is a beaded fire hose guide which can be bought at screwfix etc, but iirc they're around £14.


----------



## Kenan

These ones are on the B&Q website, a aliable for click and collect

https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-hose-guide/1578084_BQ.prd

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

It’s here 

It’s a beast, really quite powerful! I just had a Karcher K2 previously but this is at least double the power probably more like a K4/k5. The quality of the machine seems good, nice and heavy. All the metal jet wash quick release bits are good, they were a bit catchy but I’ve sprayed them with some grease now there’re super slick. 

The hose reel quality is amazing, so thick and rubbery and the gun is solid. I ordered the AB 9 with a 10 meter hose, but also ordered the 25 meter reel. I connected the 10 meter one up just to have a go and it was really good, even had a bit of kick back like the super power jet washes at the garage, so I cleaned the wheely bins and patio  . So decided to connect the 25 meter hose up to see if there was any difference in power. None that I noticed. So that’s good! It was well packed. No oil all over. 

If I could moan about anything it would the lack of contact, any emails, messages or calls are left unanswered. But it came within a week and everything was there so what can I say.. Other tiny niggles would be just be the cheap hose pipe connectors you get with it. I split the hose adaptor when I was screwing it in to tighten up the hosepipe end and the snow foam lance isn’t the best still done the job, but I got an adapter with the kit so will be changing the end of my Autobrite one when I can get some big boy mole grips. As long as the quality is there with the pressure washer and hoses then I’m happy. Not to fussed about the lance and can easily get some quality hosepipe adaptors. 

All in all, well chuffed. Can’t wait to just pull the hose out and get blasting the muck off. I was just using a hose pipe before as I couldn’t be bothered to get the jet wash out all the time, (I work as a driving instructor and do 7/800 miles a week and the car needs washing 2/3 times a week) so it was such a chew on to get the jet wash out with a 6 meter hose 25 meter electric extension, pulling the jet was around the car . I don’t have a drive and the jet wash is at the back of the house, I hate using the hose alone, all my nice wheel brushes got manky off the brake dust and can’t blast the dirt off them with a hose, couldn’t really snow foam to much and couldn’t really use sealants that often as i need a pressure washer to blast them off without staining, I used to get the jet wash out for this but such a pain!. My life is hectic and I need things to be as easy as possible. It’s really going to make things so much easier. Whoever would of thought a jet wash could change your life :lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I look, I add to basket, I come back to this thread, I add accessories, close the browser tab, repeat... just can't pull the trigger (so to speak  )

Maybe this weekend.....


----------



## Johnyb

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I look, I add to basket, I come back to this thread, I add accessories, close the browser tab, repeat... just can't pull the trigger (so to speak  )
> 
> Maybe this weekend.....


Do it, do it :lol:


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> As I'm doing a bit of work driving one of B&Q's trucks delivering stock from the warehouse to stores, I enquired about these, and Im told the hose guide rollers are "obsolete stock" and arn't available anymore, the ones that where available where a small amount of old stock that had gone astray and they punted them out cheap to shift em. Ironically while I was delivering at the Colchester store today, I was offered one out of the scrap bin FOC, but due to security search's we have to go thru at the end of the day I had to decline the offer.
> And alternative I came across is a beaded fire hose guide which can be bought at screwfix etc, but iirc they're around £14.


They seem to be rare in the stores, I've just been to B & Q, Homebase and finally screw fix. Nobody has them in stock in my local area. 

Just ordered one off eBay.


----------



## Peirre

They’re more suited to pulling hoses around corners


----------



## andy_ad567

Does anyone know what the max inlet water temperature is. I have emailed and messaged the company but no replay.

Cheers


----------



## Peirre

I’ve just been to direct hoses and picked mine up, If I’d read the post about temperatures I’d have asked them for you. 
The guy I spoke to was rather helpful and I’ve asked them to come on here and he possibly do a Q&A thread. He stated he’s going to update the website and alter the “shipping from 1st August” details as that’s now past, he also stated that despite being flat out since the stock arriving they’ve caught up with outstanding orders, and should now have time to deal with enquires, there’s more stock is due in around 6 weeks, hopefully this will enable them to maintain stock and fulfill any orders in the future. We discussed the use of social media to sell the product vs selling on eBay, with the hassle of eBay being a PITA for business Seller’s. There is a Direct hose YouTube channel, with an instagram and Facebook page to follow.
I was pleased to see that they unpack, inspect, & bench test each machine before shipping, the poor guy working there had a pile of 20-30 machines sat waiting to get checked. 
Anyhow I’d originally ordered online the AB9 with detailing pack, 10m hose, 2m connector hose and a 25m reel. But now I’ve added the wall bracket and 900mm Lance to the set which I collected today which saves me the trouble of arranging for someone to be around for the courier, I’ve yet to unpack my machine and try it out but from what I have read I doubt I will be disappointed


----------



## onTHErocs

I have an AB9 arriving at some point to replace my ageing C110. The main reason for the purchase was for the hose reel to tidy up my setup and hopefully save time when putting everything away at the end. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions for a bracket for wall mounting the lance for example? I've seen some photos in here for inspiration which I intend to try and replicate. My PW, hose reel and hopefully electrical extension reel will be fitted on a shelf in an outside cupboard. Is there an electrical reel that could be hooked up permanently ie. doesn't twist when you spool and unspool the electrical cable? The power outlet is some 15m away. My garden hose outlet is about 3m away so I'm hoping to use the supplied hose and then coil it up on a hook. All the garden hose reels I've seen already come with a hose and are usually 20m in length. Maybe I'm trying to over complicate things but storing my present hose away (inside a white sack) is just a pain.


----------



## Peirre

Re: hose reel
With the hose reel I got there was 4x M8/M10 nyloc nuts, 4x spring washers, and 4x flat washers, but only 1 bolt. Although I don’t need them should there have been 4 bolts in the pack?


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> Re: hose reel
> With the hose reel I got there was 4x M8/M10 nyloc nuts, 4x spring washers, and 4x flat washers, but only 1 bolt. Although I don't need them should there have been 4 bolts in the pack?


Yes! I got 4 bolts! Also a leaky hose that connects the hose to the reel 

They're sending a new one though, these things happen. Just disappointing.


----------



## Dunc2610

Does anyone have any experience of feeding one of these by bucket/butt, I live in a gf flat and have no outside tap, and my experience of sink tap adapters isn't great so was thinking of getting a fold down type buck to feed one of these from.


----------



## Kenan

Dunc2610 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of feeding one of these by bucket/butt, I live in a gf flat and have no outside tap, and my experience of sink tap adapters isn't great so was thinking of getting a fold down type buck to feed one of these from.


I asked when I ordered my reel I asked and he confirmed it will draw from a water butt etc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## onTHErocs

My AM9 turned up tonight. The 3m flexi hose was more like 2m which is unusable for my setup and the hose connector on the PW leaks and is poor quality. I couldn't get a hoselock or Gardena hose connector to lock on to it so I used it but plan to replace it with a brass one.


----------



## Andyman0

onTHErocs said:


> My AM9 turned up tonight. The 3m flexi hose was more like 2m which is unusable for my setup and the hose connector on the PW leaks and is poor quality. I couldn't get a hoselock or Gardena hose connector to lock on to it so I used it but plan to replace it with a brass one.


Had the same issue with mine, tried different connectors to no avail, gave the one they supplied another go, for some reason i thought i had pushed this one all the way on, i hadnt :wall: gave it a good push onto the PW connector, felt it click on and hey presto, no leaking lol


----------



## riskypicker

I had the same issues as the others on the feed hose connectors. Also the 1/4" female quick release on the mini lance wont accept a male fitting. Even one that was supplied in the kit. Tried lubricating the female but simply cannot get the male connector far enough in to stay put.

Then, when actually using the pressure washer for the first time, the trip button that doesnt even feature in the instructions constantly keeps tripping. I could barely get to the trigger in time before it tripped itself. It would work intermittently making it a complete pain to get round the car as it tripped as soon as i let go of the trigger. Eventually i think it overheated as even resetting the trip gave me nothing.

I called Monday to see about a replacement and was told it was no problem. They'd send it out straight away and issue a returns label so i didnt have to pay for the return. 

Tried contacting them today (Weds) as ive received nothing more, no label and no shipping details on the new machine and all i can get is the answerphone. The Contact Us link on the website returns a 404 error too.

Alarm bells are unfortunately ringing now.

Anyone else had issues with this trip button?


----------



## Johnyb

riskypicker said:


> I had the same issues as the others on the feed hose connectors. Also the 1/4" female quick release on the mini lance wont accept a male fitting. Even one that was supplied in the kit. Tried lubricating the female but simply cannot get the male connector far enough in to stay put.
> 
> Then, when actually using the pressure washer for the first time, the trip button that doesnt even feature in the instructions constantly keeps tripping. I could barely get to the trigger in time before it tripped itself. It would work intermittently making it a complete pain to get round the car as it tripped as soon as i let go of the trigger. Eventually i think it overheated as even resetting the trip gave me nothing.
> 
> I called Monday to see about a replacement and was told it was no problem. They'd send it out straight away and issue a returns label so i didnt have to pay for the return.
> 
> Tried contacting them today (Weds) as ive received nothing more, no label and no shipping details on the new machine and all i can get is the answerphone. The Contact Us link on the website returns a 404 error too.
> 
> Alarm bells are unfortunately ringing now.
> 
> Anyone else had issues with this trip button?


I've just been getting used to it, after the initial leaky hose I'm now getting this problem. Some times when I release the trigger there's a quiet electrical kind of humming, it's not fully on but definitely some kind of buzzing, when I press the trigger again this goes off and all is well. I can hear all this when I'm close to the unit. But when I'm actually using the pressure washer I'm 20 meters away from the unit and can't hear it humming. I'm guessing this is when it's running and then tripping so it doesn't blow up. I'm really starting to think it's a pile of crap. It looks really good and is perfect for what I need. Small and compact and the long separate 25 meter hose is perfect but after having it 1 week and having so many problems it's really putting me off 

I didn't even know there was a trip switch until I seen your post. I'm hoping these are just teething problems and it'll settle down. Had a Karcher for 7 years and never had a problem with it :wall:


----------



## Brian1612

Can't say you weren't warned. The all black 8 should have been warning enough.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

Brian1612 said:


> Can't say you weren't warned. The all black 8 should have been warning enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thought they might have sorted everything out with the new one. Nevermind. You live and learn :lol: I'll wait for it to die and just buy a compact Kärcher and hook that up to the real. With one of their leaky hoses 

It's really good when it works, such a shame


----------



## Peirre

*Update*
The 1st time I tried it it ran then tripped out taking the RCD out for the power socket, as there was no mention of the trip switch on the machine I didn't initially see it as I'd mounted the wall bracket at head hight with the hose reel below. So instead of loosing my temper I walked away reset the RCD and chilled out to watch the football, then yesterday I lifted it off the bracket to look at it again and discovered the trip switch, I reset it and ran it for a few seconds dry. 
Unfortunately because I have the wrong 2m connector hose from the machine to the reel (they supplied a M-F QC extension instead of screw connector from the machine to F QC on the reel) so I was unable to try it on the car as I need the full 25m hose from the reel to be able to reach the car from my 1st floor flat. 
I did drive over on Saturday on the off chance someone was there but it was closed up, but later when I emailed the people from Direct Hoses, the response was they are "on holiday" till the 27th August, so I'll have to wait several days before I can go back to direct hoses and swop the 2m hose. But in the meantime I'll have a play around using the 10m hose that came with the machine, if it continues to keep tripping then I'll have no problem taking it back and asking for a refund.

The additional metal plate that came with the machine wall bracket (which is actually a hi-fi speaker bracket) catches the plastic cover on the back plate and need s little fettling to enable the bracket to pivot


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> *Update*
> The 1st time I tried it it ran then tripped out taking the RCD out for the power socket, as there was no mention of the trip switch on the machine I didn't initially see it as I'd mounted the wall bracket at head hight with the hose reel below. So instead of loosing my temper I walked away reset the RCD and chilled out to watch the football, then yesterday I lifted it off the bracket to look at it again and discovered the trip switch, I reset it and ran it for a few seconds dry.
> Unfortunately because I have the wrong 2m connector hose from the machine to the reel (they supplied a M-F QC extension instead of screw connector from the machine to F QC on the reel) so I was unable to try it on the car as I need the full 25m hose from the reel to be able to reach the car from my 1st floor flat.
> I did drive over on Saturday on the off chance someone was there but it was closed up, but later when I emailed the people from Direct Hoses, the response was they are "on holiday" till the 27th August, so I'll have to wait several days before I can go back to direct hoses and swop the 2m hose. But in the meantime I'll have a play around using the 10m hose that came with the machine, if it continues to keep tripping then I'll have no problem taking it back and asking for a refund.
> 
> The additional metal plate that came with the machine wall bracket (which is actually a hi-fi speaker bracket) catches the plastic cover on the back plate and need s little fettling to enable the bracket to pivot


:lol: It literally is a speaker bracket, can't believe I didn't notice that, probably could've saved a few quid and bought one elsewhere. Yeah my metal plate didn't fit either, they've measured the plate to be flush with the metal bracket and not from the plastic cover. I had to drill some new holes in it to work. Absolute crap!

I washed the Mrs SUV on Sunday and it only tripped once, (shouldn't trip at all) then washed my small car the day and it didn't trip. I messaged about it tripping and buzzing before it trips.. and their reply was 'Hi john , can you try turning the adjustment screw on the pressure switch anti clockwise until the noise stops . If you follow the guide we included.' There's nothing in my instructions about this.

I haven't had the time to adjust it, shouldn't have to though, what a farce, they'll be on holiday after making a fortune on selling us dodgy pressure washers.


----------



## Tyrefitter

Well mine has been fine & I usually wash 3 cars & one is my Rangerover sport,mine is coupled to a 20mtre hose & reel I purchased from qwashers.When I first got mine it was pulsating so I adjusted the pressure screw & it’s been fine since then every time I use it.

Andy


----------



## riskypicker

UPDATE:
I received my replacement AB9 and a new short lance.

The new AB9 came with a different laminated sheet which mentioned this adjuster screw and included an allen key to make adjustments. It states this screw could come loose in transit and needs to be re-calibrated with some instructions on how to do so.

Ive not had chance to set up the new machine as yet but when i do ill take a pic of the new instructions in case they help anyone that didnt receive them.

Unfortunately the short lance with its brass female fitting still only works with the male 11.6mm with a male thread. Wont fir the same fitting that has the female thread. So wont even work with the snowfoam bottle / lance that came in the pack.


----------



## onTHErocs

I didn't get the chance to try the snow foam lance, what do you need to use this and should DH not have included it? I also purchased an extension lance, I assume this will fit? I'm overseas so won't be able to check for a few weeks.


----------



## riskypicker

onTHErocs said:


> I didn't get the chance to try the snow foam lance, what do you need to use this and should DH not have included it? I also purchased an extension lance, I assume this will fit? I'm overseas so won't be able to check for a few weeks.


This will depend on a few variables.

The short lance, if you bought it, come with a 1/4" male quick release fitting with the male thread.

Depending which snow foam lance you have will dictate whether that fitting will fit. 2 out of 3 of mine needed a 1/4" male quick release fitting with the female thread.

If you bought a snow foam lance in your AB9 bundle, as i did, if its the same as mine then it wont fit into the short lance as no 1/4" male quick release fitting with a female thread will fit into the short lance.

I didnt buy their longer lance but as long at it has the 1/4" female quick release fitting with the rubberised outer (like the ones on the hose outlet and the trigger - not the full brass one as per the short lance) then all the 1/4" male quick release fittings should be fine.

Hope thats all clear - but you may need to be looking at the parts to follow me.


----------



## onTHErocs

Clear as mud! Thanks, I guess I will find out when I get back. I'm confused as to why they would supply a snow foam lance with their kit that doesn't fit though.....


----------



## Andyman0

The only thing that doesnt fit the short lance for me is the under body attachment, the snow foam bottle is tight to push on but it fits as does everything else


----------



## Johnyb

Quick update, 

Things seem to be running ok 

Working as it should now after a few teething problems. Initial leaky hose, then an over priced speaker bracket with a dodgy metal plate that didn’t fit. Then the cutting out issue. 

That being said it’s pretty good, the power is good even through a 25 meter hose. I ordered the long lance after finding I was getting soaked when doing the wheels with the short gun. It blasts all the brake dust off no problem, so much so I hardly need to touch my wheels. Blasts bugs off too! All my connectors fit, The snow foam gun doesn’t make great foam so just use it for a wax rinse aid which takes about 20 seconds. Much better than going round with a spray bottle. 

Happy now! Was just disappointed as I expected it to work like this out of the box.


----------



## j20eyk

Mine turned up a couple of weeks ago. I had it on pre order. Decided that I best get it out the box after some of the issues people have had. 

Gave my motor some TLC once the sun went in tonight, worked a treat straight out the box and really happy with the pressure and quality. As others have said the hose connector is not great but I wouldn't really expect them to provide one anyway so no big deal. 

For the money I think it's a bargain with all the kit compared to what else is out there. I know the customer service looks like it could be a bit shakey if issues occur but from my experience it's pure luck with karchers how long they last. Some live forever and some go in a matter of months. (I have no experience with Nilfisk)

All good so far.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## onTHErocs

I have just used my DH AB9 today after changing the hose fitting to the metal Hoselock ones and also tried the snow foam attachment. It actually worked better than my old one so I'm thoroughly impressed so far. Winding and unwinding the hose off the reel, which I've secured to a shelf is a doddle. I haven't had the chance to try the Lance extension yet but so far....so good!!


----------



## ChrisJM

I'm torn between an AB9 and a Nilfisk E145... has anyone used both and can compare? The lack of communication from DH is putting me off and the E145 is slightly more powerful on paper


----------



## Peirre

After discovering the screw adapter from the PW outlet for the hose reel was missing from the kit last week, I headed over to DH and they gave me one FOC, then after getting to use the PW in anger I discovered the new 2m link hose between the pump and hose reel has started to leak on the male end (it looks like the bonding has come loose) and is causing the pump to momentarily sense the pressure drop and start pumping in a pulsating action, if I get time this week I’ll head over and get another one, or I may fit a double eared Mikalor clip or both


----------



## ChrisJM

Went ahead and ordered an AB9. Contacted them before ordering, got a response fairly quickly. Prompt delivery, can’t fault the service. Everything seems high quality, looking forward to testing it out at the weekend!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I'm still on the fence, down to this or one of the Wilks off amazon, both a gamble I think.

Both should still be better than the halfords one I bought for £27 several years ago that I'm still using and certainly better than the Karcher K5 Prem I had for a while, premium my ****

Anyone used the AB9 with a patio cleaner?


----------



## Johnyb

Is anybody else's black 9 blowing its brains out? its ok for about 5 mins then that's it.. fishy type smell coming out of it, then runs up and down with the bar pressure. if I let go of the trigger its starts to run into the red and keeps going until I turn it off.. I've tried Turing the adjuster screw up and down but just seems to make it worse. The trip switch doesn't pop out anymore, its just a bit floppy, like the spring is knackered. What a chew on :wall:

Ive contact them, just waiting for a reply.Its so annoying when you're half way through. 

Just wondering if anybody has had this problem and any advice on how to stop it? do I move the adjuster screw much? while its on or off? is it sensitive? like me? :lol:


----------



## Leebo310

Johnyb said:


> Is anybody else's black 9 blowing its brains out? its ok for about 5 mins then that's it.. fishy type smell coming out of it, then runs up and down with the bar pressure. if I let go of the trigger its starts to run into the red and keeps going until I turn it off.. I've tried Turing the adjuster screw up and down but just seems to make it worse. The trip switch doesn't pop out anymore, its just a bit floppy, like the spring is knackered. What a chew on :wall:
> 
> Ive contact them, just waiting for a reply.Its so annoying when you're half way through.
> 
> Just wondering if anybody has had this problem and any advice on how to stop it? do I move the adjuster screw much? while its on or off? is it sensitive? like me?


Sorry mate, never had anything like that happen to mine. It's still working as smoothly as it did on day one. 
Saying that I've probably cursed it now... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_R

Anyone found a different hose connector that fits on the machine at all? I know it says to use the filter, but it really is a terrible fitment - it simply does not work with Hozelock stuff for me (have tried the older and newer style ones), it won't latch properly and stay on.


----------



## Leebo310

Chris_R said:


> Anyone found a different hose connector that fits on the machine at all? I know it says to use the filter, but it really is a terrible fitment - it simply does not work with Hozelock stuff for me (have tried the older and newer style ones), it won't latch properly and stay on.


Sorry mate, again I've had no probs with the original one supplied. Connected to a hose lock and it works a treat! 
Have you tried contacting them as that should fit?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_R

Leebo310 said:


> Sorry mate, again I've had no probs with the original one supplied. Connected to a hose lock and it works a treat!
> Have you tried contacting them as that should fit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It goes on but then pops off if I use a Hozelock branded connector usually when I release the trigger and the water pressure builds back up I expect. I have tried an old Hozelock connector, one of the newer style with the strain relief on them (brand new out the packet), a brass hozelock compatible one and the cheap one that came with the washer.
The cheap one stays on ok, but man is it a pig to fit it, literally have to force it to click into place. Problem is that if I get it wrong I have to walk all the way back down the house to turn off the tap again to stop the water (I can just make it to my drive with 25M of hose) up and down the steps etc to fit it back again and that means leaving my equipment unattended by the back road.
I did try fitting a filterless one on the threaded end basically the tap connector that comes with Hozelock fittings, but it's the wrong size threaded. 
Will have a play and see if I can work something out, will get the calipers out to measure it


----------



## Peirre

I admit that I was annoyed and frustrated this weekend after trying to use mine.
So I took another visit to them yesterday taking the machine back for them to look at to see if I was doing something wrong, because my AB9 kept tripping out on the handle button after 10-15 seconds of use. I asked them to bench test it while I was there.
When he bench tested mine it tripped out while he ran it, & he agreed that there was a problem so he swooped it for a new one, and while I was there he bench tested that one too. We agreed that if I wasn’t satisfied with the new one I could bring it back for a refund.
After chatting he explained that the hose connector issue where hozelok connectors etc don’t seem to fit right, is something to do with the O ring size on the filter and immediately changed it, and also there has been a small number of machines where the brass cone shaped nozzle behind the outlet nipple can become blocked due to hard water etc.

Atm I’m still open mined about the AB9 as I have yet to try the replacement machine, and I’m thinking about the kranzle group buy as an alternative


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> I admit that I was annoyed and frustrated this weekend after trying to use mine.
> So I took another visit to them yesterday taking the machine back for them to look at to see if I was doing something wrong, because my AB9 kept tripping out on the handle button after 10-15 seconds of use. I asked them to bench test it while I was there.
> When he bench tested mine it tripped out while he ran it, & he agreed that there was a problem so he swooped it for a new one, and while I was there he bench tested that one too. We agreed that if I wasn't satisfied with the new one I could bring it back for a refund.
> After chatting he explained that the hose connector issue where hozelok connectors etc don't seem to fit right, is something to do with the O ring size on the filter and immediately changed it, and also there has been a small number of machines where the brass cone shaped nozzle behind the outlet nipple can become blocked due to hard water etc.
> 
> Atm I'm still open mined about the AB9 as I have yet to try the replacement machine, and I'm thinking about the kranzle group buy as an alternative


Looks like I'm having the same problems. I don't live close enough to go.. about 150 miles away. I'm yet to have a reply to a couple of messages I sent 4 days ago. Nightmare 

EDIT,

Just called and they answered 

They're sending a replacement on Monday, said there's a few of the early ones that go sent out had sticky valves or something. It's great when it works. Hope the new one does :detailer:


----------



## riskypicker

Johnyb said:


> Looks like I'm having the same problems. I don't live close enough to go.. about 150 miles away. I'm yet to have a reply to a couple of messages I sent 4 days ago. Nightmare


Id ring mate to be fair. I called them twice and got through twice.


----------



## Johnyb

riskypicker said:


> Id ring mate to be fair. I called them twice and got through twice.


I was reluctant to as so many have said they got no answer and didn't want to get annoyed.. BUT

Just called and they answered 

They're sending a replacement on Monday, said there's a few of the early ones that go sent out had sticky valves or something. It's great when it works. Hope the new one does :detailer:

Think they're just old school with they run their business. No social media etc


----------



## riskypicker

Johnyb said:


> I was reluctant to as so many have said they got no answer and didn't want to get annoyed.. BUT
> 
> Just called and they answered
> 
> They're sending a replacement on Monday, said there's a few of the early ones that go sent out had sticky valves or something. It's great when it works. Hope the new one does :detailer:
> 
> Think they're just old school with they run their business. No social media etc


Probably not far wrong there.

I had one of the first batch this time round and they swapped it no questions. The replacement had been fine.


----------



## Johnyb

riskypicker said:


> Probably not far wrong there.
> 
> I had one of the first batch this time round and they swapped it no questions. The replacement had been fine.


Sounds good! How many times have you used the replacement?

Mine was ok for about 5 washes then started tripping, then blowing its brains out and not shutting off.


----------



## Peirre

Johnyb said:


> I was reluctant to as so many have said they got no answer and didn't want to get annoyed.. BUT
> 
> Just called and they answered
> 
> They're sending a replacement on Monday, said there's a few of the early ones that go sent out had sticky valves or something. It's great when it works. Hope the new one does :detailer:
> 
> Think they're just old school with they run their business. No social media etc


The valve is what I mentioned earlier 


Peirre said:


> there has been a small number of machines where the brass cone shaped nozzle behind the outlet nipple can become blocked due to hard water etc.


As for social media they have a YouTube channel where they demonstrate how to set up the machine, and iirc they're on instagram too


----------



## Chris_R

Peirre said:


> I admit that I was annoyed and frustrated this weekend after trying to use mine.
> So I took another visit to them yesterday taking the machine back for them to look at to see if I was doing something wrong, because my AB9 kept tripping out on the handle button after 10-15 seconds of use. I asked them to bench test it while I was there.
> When he bench tested mine it tripped out while he ran it, & he agreed that there was a problem so he swooped it for a new one, and while I was there he bench tested that one too. We agreed that if I wasn't satisfied with the new one I could bring it back for a refund.
> After chatting he explained that the hose connector issue where hozelok connectors etc don't seem to fit right, is something to do with the O ring size on the filter and immediately changed it, and also there has been a small number of machines where the brass cone shaped nozzle behind the outlet nipple can become blocked due to hard water etc.
> 
> Atm I'm still open mined about the AB9 as I have yet to try the replacement machine, and I'm thinking about the kranzle group buy as an alternative


Thanks for this Peirre, I will swap it over and give it a go - I have a few spares knocking around some place


----------



## riskypicker

Johnyb said:


> Sounds good! How many times have you used the replacement?
> 
> Mine was ok for about 5 washes then started tripping, then blowing its brains out and not shutting off.


So far ive done maintenance washes on my car x2, the missuses and my dads.

Did a full wash, decon etc etc on a range rover too and thus far not a single issue.

Not touched the pressure screw either.


----------



## Chris_R

O-ring replacement on the original filter seems to have done the job with the Hozelock adapters. Swapped one over form a hozelock tap adapter and fits fine now. It's a much flatter profile than the original o-ring


----------



## Peirre

*Re: The replacement machine *
I've just done a full service wash on one car, and it performed well.
However when it came to trying out a new underbody 4 jet spray broom that I got on eBay for £19 I discovered the machine had tripped out, it had however been stood on standby for 15-20 mins which may have contributed to the tripping out, the machine was straight out of the box & I haven't made any adjustments to the pressure switch screw


----------



## trv8

Are the motors in the AB9 Pressure Washers made by Kranzle?....Someone said to me that they are made by Kranzle but I can't find any info to confirm this.


----------



## Leebo310

trv8 said:


> Are the motors in the AB9 Pressure Washers made by Kranzle?....Someone said to me that they are made by Kranzle but I can't find any info to confirm this.


No idea mate. I doubt you'd find anyone that will confirm that.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb

Peirre said:


> *Re: The replacement machine *
> I've just done a full service wash on one car, and it performed well.
> However when it came to trying out a new underbody 4 jet spray broom that I got on eBay for £19 I discovered the machine had tripped out, it had however been stood on standby for 15-20 mins which may have contributed to the tripping out, the machine was straight out of the box & I haven't made any adjustments to the pressure switch screw


Where is the mysterious pressure screw? When I sent a video via Facebook to them I was adjusting the screw next to the pressure gauge, it was adjusting the pressure but wasn't stopping it tripping or blowing its brains out. I was on the phone to them whilst they were looking at the video and he said I was turning the wrong screw and all that screw does is mess with the pressure. Then he said the one I need to be adjusting is on the back? I never thought anything of it as he said he was sending a replacement so I didn't investigate further at the time.

I'm getting a replacement tomorrow so I've just been out the back to disconnect this one and there is nothing but a vent on the back of the machine for the fan. There's no screw that I can see so I'm not sure what they're talking about 

Previously been told via a message that I need to adjust the screw on the back as per instructions but there's nothing in the instructions about the screw on the back and I cant for the life of me see a screw on the back!, 

I'll see what the replacement is like tomorrow.

Can you see a screw on the back?


----------



## trv8

Leebo310 said:


> I doubt you'd find anyone that will confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I don't see why not, plenty of well-informed people on here :thumb:.


----------



## Leebo310

trv8 said:


> I don't see why not, plenty of well-informed people on here :thumb:.


Just that companies who make stuff for others will virtually never confirm who they make for or vice versa.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## trv8

Leebo310 said:


> Just that companies who make stuff for others will virtually never confirm who they make for or vice versa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sorry but there certain makes of generators which advertise the fact that the use Honda motors....certain makes of lawn mowers that advertise they use Honda motors etc....just asking a simple question as someone said these AB9 Pressure Washers use a Kranzle motor.


----------



## Andyman0

Started having problems with my AB9 tripping out on Friday while doing the gaffers car (wife), plodded on and got it done. Started mine yesterday and it gradually got worse, spoke with Marcus on the phone this morning and as i only live 10mins away he said to pop it over and he would disconnect the trip switch, looks like these are too sensitive and that`s what`s causing the issue, they have raised their concerns with the manufacturer as to why they have put them on in the first place. Anyway, went and met Marcus who was more than helpful, top bloke, he did the job in 2 mins, disabled the trip switch and it did`nt fail when he tested it, i`ll update when i`ve used it in anger lol. Just thought i would post this as a few are having probs with the unit tripping.


----------



## Johnyb

Andyman0 said:


> Started having problems with my AB9 tripping out on Friday while doing the gaffers car (wife), plodded on and got it done. Started mine yesterday and it gradually got worse, spoke with Marcus on the phone this morning and as i only live 10mins away he said to pop it over and he would disconnect the trip switch, looks like these are too sensitive and that`s what`s causing the issue, they have raised their concerns with the manufacturer as to why they have put them on in the first place. Anyway, went and met Marcus who was more than helpful, top bloke, he did the job in 2 mins, disabled the trip switch and it did`nt fail when he tested it, i`ll update when i`ve used it in anger lol. Just thought i would post this as a few are having probs with the unit tripping.


I've just been on the phone as I got a replacement because mine was tripping all the time. I asked him on the phone where the screw was to adjust in case it tripped again. He said there's no way that will trip. So that's what they must have done


----------



## riskypicker

riskypicker said:


> So far ive done maintenance washes on my car x2, the missuses and my dads.
> 
> Did a full wash, decon etc etc on a range rover too and thus far not a single issue.
> 
> Not touched the pressure screw either.


I spoke too soon and jinxed myself clearly.

Tried a quick wash last night and cold have ripped the damn thing off the wall such was my frustration.

It was cutting out without even spitting out the Trip button. Then after a minute or so, of no use it would pop the trip button out.

Followed the re-calibration steps which isnt easy on your own when the washer is inside the garage and you have to hold the trigger whilst adjusting.

It worked for another few mins before stopping again, and again without the trip button popping out. Again a delay before the trip popped and i could re-set.

Ive had about enough of the issues - all i want to do is have a washer that i dont have to worry about when washing the car. Not one that means it takes twice as long as it should to do the one task it was designed for. :wall:


----------



## Andyman0

riskypicker said:


> I spoke too soon and jinxed myself clearly.
> 
> Tried a quick wash last night and cold have ripped the damn thing off the wall such was my frustration.
> 
> It was cutting out without even spitting out the Trip button. Then after a minute or so, of no use it would pop the trip button out.
> 
> Followed the re-calibration steps which isnt easy on your own when the washer is inside the garage and you have to hold the trigger whilst adjusting.
> 
> It worked for another few mins before stopping again, and again without the trip button popping out. Again a delay before the trip popped and i could re-set.
> 
> Ive had about enough of the issues - all i want to do is have a washer that i dont have to worry about when washing the car. Not one that means it takes twice as long as it should to do the one task it was designed for. :wall:


Marcus isn`t happy that they put that trip on it, way too sensitive. i`m sure if you ring he will talk you through disabling it. It`s a total pain in the rear


----------



## Johnyb

riskypicker said:


> I spoke too soon and jinxed myself clearly.
> 
> Tried a quick wash last night and cold have ripped the damn thing off the wall such was my frustration.
> 
> It was cutting out without even spitting out the Trip button. Then after a minute or so, of no use it would pop the trip button out.
> 
> Followed the re-calibration steps which isnt easy on your own when the washer is inside the garage and you have to hold the trigger whilst adjusting.
> 
> It worked for another few mins before stopping again, and again without the trip button popping out. Again a delay before the trip popped and i could re-set.
> 
> Ive had about enough of the issues - all i want to do is have a washer that i dont have to worry about when washing the car. Not one that means it takes twice as long as it should to do the one task it was designed for. :wall:


I called last week and explained the issues (same as yours) and had a replacement sent this morning, they're more than helpful when you call, he's assured me this one won't trip out. I'm guessing they've disabled the trip switch as somebody previously said. I've yet to try it yet because they didn't put the quick release bit on (getting posted) so can't even test it 

It's great when it works but so frustrating when it goes wrong. I like the reel and gun etc, just want the pressure washer to bloody work. Hopefully it will when it's hooked up.

The replacement deffo isn't a brand new one though, it's scratched and the screws underneath have slight rusting so I'm guessing it's somebody else who had a problem and it's been fixed and tested. I'm not to fussed really just thought it was worth a mention. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and like everything clean and neat (I'm guessing most of us do and that's why we're on here)

I think I just want it to break so I can get a refund on the unit then get a Kärcher and link that up to the reel. Everything else is good.


----------



## riskypicker

Cant help thinking the actual manufacturer of the washer has added a trip for a reason?

And then cant help thinking that disabling the trip is like setting a ticking time bomb. If an electrical fuse keeps blowing you dont just take it out and carry on - its there for a reason?

Ive already had one replacement and i dont think i fancy a second. My faith in the washer has gone now and ill never be happy with it.

Ive requested a full refund.


----------



## Johnyb

riskypicker said:


> Cant help thinking the actual manufacturer of the washer has added a trip for a reason?
> 
> And then cant help thinking that disabling the trip is like setting a ticking time bomb. If an electrical fuse keeps blowing you dont just take it out and carry on - its there for a reason?
> 
> Ive already had one replacement and i dont think i fancy a second. My faith in the washer has gone now and ill never be happy with it.
> 
> Ive requested a full refund.


I've got the bit and it seems to be working now, I've got a trip on the socket just in case so I'll see how it goes. It was more a problem with the switch being to sensitive and not up to the job but it does sound a bit dodgy and they could tell me anything to be fair. Water and electricity isn't a good combo to be messing with! It's really put me off the whole brand too so deffo won't be getting another pressure washer off them. The hose reel is good. But can totally understand wanting a refund. I was close too!


----------



## Andyman0

Just an update. After having the trip switch disconnected by Marcus. i have used the machine quite a number of times and had no issues with it, works as it should and doesn`t keep running after i release the handle, stops immediately as it should, very happy with the machine now


----------



## Leebo310

Andyman0 said:


> Just an update. After having the trip switch disconnected by Marcus. i have used the machine quite a number of times and had no issues with it, works as it should and doesn`t keep running after i release the handle, stops immediately as it should, very happy with the machine now


Good stuff mate, glad it's working well for you.

Mine is coming up to a year old now so will wrote a proper update then but (hopefully without cursing it...) it still hasn't missed a beat right out of the box.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh-andy

tempted by this, have emailed him to see whats the trip situation, have asked is it now being disabled once new stock has arrived


----------



## saul

welsh-andy said:


> tempted by this, have emailed him to see whats the trip situation, have asked is it now being disabled once new stock has arrived


Last time I spoke to them it was all sorted. They have also got another machine coming in that is better.


----------



## Andyman0

still working like a charm and as it should, very pleased with the unit and kit that came with it


----------



## welsh-andy

jut come into stock so have ordered the detailing pack with 20m hose


----------



## Leebo310

welsh-andy said:


> jut come into stock so have ordered the detailing pack with 20m hose


Did you get the 10% black friday discount off it?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh-andy

Leebo310 said:


> Did you get the 10% black friday discount off it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


nope i didnt realise
whats the code will cancel and reorder in morning


----------



## Leebo310

welsh-andy said:


> nope i didnt realise
> whats the code will cancel and reorder in morning


Don't think there is a code mate actually, just checked Instagram and it says the discount just starts tomorrow. 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## welsh-andy

Leebo310 said:


> Don't think there is a code mate actually, just checked Instagram and it says the discount just starts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Phoned up this morning and fair play they were only too wiling to help:thumb:


----------



## Peirre

I’ve lost patience with the AB9 as it doesn’t quite do it for me, and it will be going in the back of the cupboard, and possibly resold later on.
With the group buy on the Kranzel now on, Ive decide that this is what I should have bought before getting the AB9


----------



## VAG-hag

Awesome company run by a real gent. I don't have this machine but have used DirectHoses several times.

Great review, enjoy


----------



## welsh-andy

VAG-hag said:


> Awesome company run by a real gent. I don't have this machine but have used DirectHoses several times.
> 
> Great review, enjoy


Great customer service they have when i called about the BF discount within an hour was in my PayPal account. Said could refund to credit card but would take 3-5 working days.


----------



## LFD

Made an enquiry to them tonight (Black Friday) at 5pm about a hose reel and recieved a response at quarter past nine.
I have to say that is oustanding service especially given the fact it's a very busy period.

I can confirm that the 10% discount is automatically applied.


----------



## Andyman0

Marcus is a good bloke, always helpful


----------



## welsh-andy

anyone know what connection it uses as have other foam lance from lat pw.


----------



## Leebo310

welsh-andy said:


> anyone know what connection it uses as have other foam lance from lat pw.


I'll upload a photo when I get home if you want mate?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## saxosim

I have just read through the 27 pages of this thread end to end and it’s been really useful. I am in the market for a new pressure washer to replace my K2. I had already decided on a Kranzle 1152TST but am now possibly tempted by the AB9 as it’s less than half the cost and I am just a weekend home detailer so maybe the Kranzle would be overkill for my needs. 

After reading the last few pages re the many issues people are reporting though re it tripping out and no reply when making contact to the company etc I am not sure what to do for the best. They are in stock again currently so I am very tempted to try one out.

If I do go for the AB9 I would also wall mount both the pressure washer and the reel to lessen set up time other than to connect the outside hose supply. Just looking at the purchase options would the 20m reel and pressure washer wall bracket option be all that I would need to Wall mount both? The third option just includes the reel Carry frame. Is that just to make the reel portable or do I need that to be able to wall mount it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peirre

The wall mount is an adapted hifi speaker bracket, I mounted mine above the reel, you’ll need a 1m adapter hose to connect the PW to the reel, it also uses the connector that you’d use to connect a 10m hose to the gun. I’d also suggest that you get the 900mm lance extension 
My AB9 is being replaced by a kranzel that I’ve bought from the group buy


----------



## saxosim

Peirre said:


> The wall mount is an adapted hifi speaker bracket, I mounted mine above the reel, you'll need a 1m adapter hose to connect the PW to the reel, it also uses the connector that you'd use to connect a 10m hose to the gun. I'd also suggest that you get the 900mm lance extension
> My AB9 is being replaced by a kranzel that I've bought from the group buy


Thanks I think I am edging back towards the Kranzle now the more I read about them


----------



## Peirre

The AB9 isn’t that bad for the price and is a competent machine for a weekend warrior, but I’m way too fussy (despite the damage to my wallet) about the kit I have. I replaced a Nilfisk I bought at the beginning of the year with the AB9, and sold the Nilfisk to a mate, now I’m replacing the AB9 with a Kranzle


----------



## saxosim

Peirre said:


> The AB9 isn't that bad for the price and is a competent machine for a weekend warrior, but I'm way too fussy (despite the damage to my wallet) about the kit I have. I replaced a Nilfisk I bought at the beginning of the year with the AB9, and sold the Nilfisk to a mate, now I'm replacing that with a Kranzel


Thanks that's useful info I am also just a weekend warrior detailing enthusiast but don't want to be messing around with pw issues like I do now with my current K2 that's getting a little unreliable so am thinking just buy once and all that as it sounds like it's probably worth just stumping up the extra cash. Thanks will be ordering a Kranzel in the new year now I think. Just a decision now of a 1050TST or an 1152TST lol


----------



## saul

saxosim said:


> Thanks that's useful info I am also just a weekend warrior detailing enthusiast but don't want to be messing around with pw issues like I do now with my current K2 that's getting a little unreliable so am thinking just buy once and all that as it sounds like it's probably worth just stumping up the extra cash. Thanks will be ordering a Kranzel in the new year now I think. Just a decision now of a 1050TST or an 1152TST lol


All the issues with their pw's have now been resolved. There is also a new pw in stock or coming soon that is more inline with the kranzle.

I've never had any issues contacting directhoses, you could always give them a call?

Personally, as a weekend warrior too, I think the kranzle is an overkill the extra money could be put towards a polisher or something.

I've had my budget nilfisk for the last 5 years and have had no problems with it at all. £95 it cost me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlitzDetailing

I ordered mine last week to replace my K4 Premium as obviously that is a big lug to have to cart around altough it has always served me well and never missed a beat, it's less than ideal. I'm hoping all the issues have now been resolved and with the wall mounting set up and my new water tank it should make my life a bit easier out on the road


----------



## Crackfox

I ordered one in the black friday sale to replace my now failing, 5 year old k2. 

The way is see it the hose and real and an investment that should hopefully last me a very long time. Looking at the hose prices on the site, that's circa £130 off the 260 I paid. So a hopefully decent pressure washer for £130. If it dies at some point in the future I can get whatever is about d at the time, and still have a fixed hose reel to use with whatever I get (minus changing a few fittings).

I know people say save for a kranzle, but short of not washing my car for 3 years while I wait, that's now really an option. Plus I agree with those that have said its totally over kill for a weekend wash. 

I phoned direct hoses yesterday. No answer. Phoned back 4 minutes later and they picked up. They were extremely helpful changing something on my order and couldn't be happier. I cant speak for those that have had issues, but then I also dont know they didn't make 2 phone calls and give up, or phone every 30 minutes for a day and assume they're a terrible company when they might just be out/busy.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlitzDetailing

Crackfox said:


> The way is see it the hose and real and an investment that should hopefully last me a very long time. Looking at the hose prices on the site, that's circa £130 off the 260 I paid. So a hopefully decent pressure washer for £130. If it dies at some point in the future I can get whatever is about d at the time, and still have a fixed hose reel to use with whatever I get (minus changing a few fittings).


That's an interesting point actually, it might be quite good in the future for upgrading to any new pressure washers they bring out too, sell the AB9 and swap in whatever is new, be interesting to see if they do bring out a true kranzle rival


----------



## saxosim

saul said:


> All the issues with their pw's have now been resolved. There is also a new pw in stock or coming soon that is more inline with the kranzle.
> 
> I've never had any issues contacting directhoses, you could always give them a call?
> 
> Personally, as a weekend warrior too, I think the kranzle is an overkill the extra money could be put towards a polisher or something.
> 
> I've had my budget nilfisk for the last 5 years and have had no problems with it at all. £95 it cost me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks interesting points everyone. I must admit the wall mounting point is so appealing as are the savings against the Kranzle. I might give one a try if the issues have now been resolvedZ. As you say the savings would go a long way toward other kit too. Thanks


----------



## saxosim

Does anyone know if the AB9 would also have sufficient power to also work with one of these chassis cleaner attachments? Thanks

Klinkamz Pressure Washer Car Undercarriage Cleaner Under Body Chassis Road Cleaning Nozzle Water Broom https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07RZZ7KGD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Ok-7DbH78H3A1


----------



## Crackfox

BlitzDetailing said:


> That's an interesting point actually, it might be quite good in the future for upgrading to any new pressure washers they bring out too, sell the AB9 and swap in whatever is new, be interesting to see if they do bring out a true kranzle rival


To be fair the ab9 is exactly what I was looking for. There seems to be a gap in the market for a reasonably priced wall mounted machine, without all the plastic and wheels.

I had considered buying another nilfisk/karcher/sun joe/autlead etc etc. With a view to strip out the guts and wall mount it.

I also did some research into building my own. But a brass pump would set me back the price of a AB9, then the same again for an induction motor, not even getting into hoses etc. So to be fair the kranzle is a decent price for the parts.

All in I think the ab9 is still a fair deal if as i say, you price up the component parts.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

saxosim said:


> Does anyone know if the AB9 would also have sufficient power to also work with one of these chassis cleaner attachments? Thanks
> 
> Klinkamz Pressure Washer Car Undercarriage Cleaner Under Body Chassis Road Cleaning Nozzle Water Broom https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07RZZ7KGD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Ok-7DbH78H3A1


The links broken,
But I bought one of those foot long spray bars on two casters, which has 4 spray nozzles pointing upwards (sometimes known as a spray broom, albeit the nozzles point upward not down), it has the same QR connection as the AB9 so with the 900mm extension fitted I can blast the underside of the car and clean off road salt, mud etc, I paid £19 for the spray broom.


----------



## saxosim

Peirre said:


> The links broken,
> But I bought one of those foot long spray bars on two casters, which has 4 spray nozzles pointing upwards (sometimes known as a spray broom, albeit the nozzles point upward not down), it has the same QR connection as the AB9 so with the 900mm extension fitted I can blast the underside of the car and clean off road salt, mud etc, I paid £19 for the spray broom.


Thanks yes that's the thing, £19. Are they worth getting for the cheap price? Figured it would be good to use in March to try and get the road salt off from the winter etc. Thanks


----------



## scooobydont

Peirre said:


> The links broken,
> But I bought one of those foot long spray bars on two casters, which has 4 spray nozzles pointing upwards (sometimes known as a spray broom, albeit the nozzles point upward not down), it has the same QR connection as the AB9 so with the 900mm extension fitted I can blast the underside of the car and clean off road salt, mud etc, I paid £19 for the spray broom.


Here you go:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Klinkamz-Pressure-Undercarriage-Cleaner-Cleaning/dp/B07RZZ7KGD


----------



## saxosim

scooobydont said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Klinkamz-Pressure-Undercarriage-Cleaner-Cleaning/dp/B07RZZ7KGD


Thanks yes that's the one


----------



## Leebo310

Crackfox said:


> To be fair the ab9 is exactly what I was looking for. There seems to be a gap in the market for a reasonably priced wall mounted machine, without all the plastic and wheels.
> 
> I had considered buying another nilfisk/karcher/sun joe/autlead etc etc. With a view to strip out the guts and wall mount it.
> 
> I also did some research into building my own. But a brass pump would set me back the price of a AB9, then the same again for an induction motor, not even getting into hoses etc. So to be fair the kranzle is a decent price for the parts.
> 
> All in I think the ab9 is still a fair deal if as i say, you price up the component parts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's how I felt too mate. The ab9 was priced well and actually cheaper than if I bought even the cheapest nilfisk/karcher and then extended the hose, bought a new foam lance and attachments etc. 
I can understand and see some have had problems with the machine but luckily mine has run faultless for over a year now. 
Again, can appreciate some had problems getting in touch but for me emails were picked up really quick, even when I was effectively asking for money off! If there's ever an email to ignore, you'd have thought that would have been the one! 
After a year, I have yet to find any real niggles or anything I don't like about the machine. If I was being picky, I'd like maybe something on the side of the machine to clip the various nozzles to, but that's more a suggested improvement than an actual issue! And that's basically because I'm forgetful. I remove the yellow nozzle to replace with the snow foam and then waste 10 mins trying to locate where I've put said yellow nozzle... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## saxosim

What size connectors does the AB9 use is it M22M?

I decided I am going to start putting together decent kit so will order a 25m Kranzle ready hose reel to be wall mounted from direct hoses and also an MTM or mosmatic short trigger wash gun and lance and then likely the AB9 as a stop gap for a while until I save for a Kranzle K7. My logic is buy once with the rest of the kit then just replace the pressure washer itself.

Hoping the hoses will fit okay when I eventually add the Kranzle. Thanks in advance for any advice on of the fitting will fit. Otherwise can I just get connectors to make the AB9 fit the Kranzle ready hose?

Thanks


----------



## IanJones

how are these black 9 pressure washers holding up?

im looking for a wall mounted one with a wall mounted 20m hose.

any xmas offers around?


----------



## Tyrefitter

Had mine a while & it's holding up well,I also purchase the 20m wall mounted hose reel from qwashers.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IanJones

looking good.

would you say the ab9 is up to the job with a 20m hose?


----------



## Tyrefitter

IanJones said:


> looking good.
> 
> would you say the ab9 is up to the job with a 20m hose?


Yes it's doing it's job & I wash 3 cars weekly.


----------



## hissinsid

Having read this thread I went through to Direct Hoses a few weeks before Christmas. Great people and really do know their stuff. I bought the ab9 with the 20m hose and can’t fault it so far having done about 8 washes now my cars.


----------



## saxosim

Think I might go ahead and press the button on an AB9 with a 20m manual wall mounted hose reel. I was going to go with the Kranzle K7 in February but for the savings I think it would be crazy not to try one of these for now.


----------



## AndyQash

They do look good value, the one with the detailing kit and 15m hose for £175 would suit me just fine.

Just need an excuse to buy, my 5 year old Nilfisk is still going strong, so might have to wait a bit.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## IanJones

any discount codes for the site do you know please?


----------



## \Rian

IanJones said:


> any discount codes for the site do you know please?


I second this, any discount codes?


----------



## fabionvieira

\Rian said:


> I second this, any discount codes?


Only working code I know is ebay213 
5%off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

\Rian said:


> I second this, any discount codes?


Email/phone them and ask 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## IanJones

Leebo310 said:


> Email/phone them and ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


have emailed/sent message asking some other questions, but no reply


----------



## country boy

My Nilfisk is starting to pulse constantly and I'm now thinking of one of these machines. Have the early teething problems been sorted out now?


----------



## Andyman0

country boy said:


> My Nilfisk is starting to pulse constantly and I'm now thinking of one of these machines. Have the early teething problems been sorted out now?


Had no problems with mine since Marcus disabled the trip switch on my AB9. If there was a problem with it i know it would trip my overly sensitive RCD board, only needs a light bulb to blow and it trips. Overall, very happy with it, solid piece of kit. (hope i havn`t jinxed it) :lol::lol:


----------



## welsh-andy

finally got to use mine today, either in work or chucking it down, so first fine day, was a joy to use, snow foam lance i think could be a bit better, plus does feel very loose at gun connection, swings too much for my liking, used it on the rcz and cleared my patio. Baragin price for what you get, and the unit feels very robust and well put together:thumb:


----------



## onTHErocs

Well mine has given up the ghost. Cut out and smoke started coming out of it so presumably it’s a goner. I’ve only had it a few months so presumably it will be replaced but it hasn’t filled me with confidence but it fitted nicely on my shelf with the hose reel so it would be a shame to go back to a freestanding unit.


----------



## onTHErocs

Some three months on and my broken AM9 still hasn't been resolved. They rarely respond to emails, then when they do, they disappear again. I understand businesses have had a ****ty time of late due to CV19 but they take the ****! I'm close to speaking to my credit card company and ordering something else.


----------



## j20eyk

onTHErocs said:


> Some three months on and my broken AM9 still hasn't been resolved. They rarely respond to emails, then when they do, they disappear again. I understand businesses have had a ****ty time of late due to CV19 but they take the ****! I'm close to speaking to my credit card company and ordering something else.


I can relate unfortunately. Pretty much exactly the same situation. Trying for months to contact via phone and email. Managed to get hold of them last week. My PW is packaged ready to go (they asked me to) for a courier to collect but still no communication on that. My only saving grace is that I'm currently driving what ever I can get my hands on so detailing isn't on the agenda. My new car will be here soon though so I wanted it sorted for then. I knew I was taking a risk with the purchase and obviously I didn't calculate it very well!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## onTHErocs

Ditto. Mine has been boxed up for ages. I am presently using my old Nilfisk which pulses away. My brother recently bought a PW from Lidl and it doesn't look too bad. The cashback offer on Karcher has ended, which I'm gutted about. I should have just picked up a K5 and given up on DH. I get the impression that their responses were equally bad before CV19 so they can't actually blame the pandemic, they're simply inept.


----------



## Brian1612

Hate to say I told you so but... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat

I don’t know how they stay in business given the lack of customer service.......shame really!


----------



## Andyman0

Andyman0 said:


> Had no problems with mine since Marcus disabled the trip switch on my AB9. If there was a problem with it i know it would trip my overly sensitive RCD board, only needs a light bulb to blow and it trips. Overall, very happy with it, solid piece of kit. (hope i havn`t jinxed it) :lol::lol:


I jinxed it :wall::wall:



onTHErocs said:


> Well mine has given up the ghost. Cut out and smoke started coming out of it so presumably it's a goner. I've only had it a few months so presumably it will be replaced but it hasn't filled me with confidence but it fitted nicely on my shelf with the hose reel so it would be a shame to go back to a freestanding unit.


Had exactly the same happen with mine, shame really because when it worked it was really good. Returned it when things were a little easier with Covid restrictions last week, had a chat to Marcus while i was there and my money was back in the bank within 3 days, never had any problems speaking to them, bit the bullet and got myself a Kranzle K7 TST :detailer:


----------



## onTHErocs

Emails ignored and phone straight to answer machine. I stupidly paid with PayPal so I don’t know where to go from here. It’s a shame as the reel arrangement suits my needs, the PW and reel sit on a shelf in my outside cupboard and it takes me far less time to set up and stow than my old Nilfisk. I need to sort a new machine out so need to look at options.


----------



## onTHErocs

Emails ignored and phone straight to answer machine. I stupidly paid with PayPal so I don’t know where to go from here. It’s a shame as the reel arrangement suits my needs, the PW and reel sit on a shelf in my outside cupboard and it takes me far less time to set up and stow than my old Nilfisk. I need to sort a new machine out so need to look at options. When it worked it was great but having to disable safety features and then it going up in smoke isn’t good enough for any money.


----------



## Peirre

I noticed on the website that there is a 12 month return to base warranty, as it’s only 12 miles away I wonder what I could do with and hour or so spare tomorrow :driver:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

onTHErocs said:


> Emails ignored and phone straight to answer machine. I stupidly paid with PayPal so I don't know where to go from here. It's a shame as the reel arrangement suits my needs, the PW and reel sit on a shelf in my outside cupboard and it takes me far less time to set up and stow than my old Nilfisk. I need to sort a new machine out so need to look at options. When it worked it was great but having to disable safety features and then it going up in smoke isn't good enough for any money.


Not stupid to pay with Paypal at all, open a case with them and they will sort a refund


----------



## onTHErocs

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Not stupid to pay with Paypal at all, open a case with them and they will sort a refund


I think you can only do that within 180 days.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

onTHErocs said:


> I think you can only do that within 180 days.


You may be right but what is lost in trying ?


----------



## Peirre

A quick update:
As I’m reasonably local, I’ve been to visit direct hoses and took the machine back, explained that it was tripping out my RCD and asked him to bench test the machine while I waited. 
The conclusion is that it is Faulty and he would either (no quibble) replace or refund, I accept a refund for the items in the “Detailers pack”, the other items ie: 25m reel and 900mm lance extension I still have. 
By the time I drove out the gate my mobile phone received a confirmation txt message and email stating they had refunded my the money. So top marks for this aspect of customer service.
We had a short chat about recent events and why they haven’t been able to respond to everyone & they had temporarily shut down due to self isolation and furloughed staff, however they are now open and back to work. So if you are still trying to get in touch with them now is the time to call 

Atm they have no replacement units as they’re waiting for a shipment in around 6 weeks (end July), there is apparently a few modifications to the next batch to address issues, plus spare parts, motors etc coming in so they can repair & sell on as B grade units via 3rd parties sellers


----------



## minimadmotorman

One thing this thread screams to me is buy cheap buy twice.

I considered a DH machine before I bought my Kranzle and all I can say is I'm glad I went with the Kranzle.

Looking at it another way Kranzle have been building/designing machines since 1974, there's actually a working 1986 model for sale on eBay at the minute (which is a testament to their longevity). I can't imagine that the R&D costs for the AB9 would buy the tea and biscuits for the R&D meetings at Kranzle.


----------



## The happy goat

minimadmotorman said:


> One thing this thread screams to me is buy cheap buy twice.
> 
> I considered a DH machine before I bought my Kranzle and all I can say is I'm glad I went with the Kranzle.
> 
> Looking at it another way Kranzle have been building/designing machines since 1974, there's actually a working 1986 model for sale on eBay at the minute (which is a testament to their longevity). I can't imagine that the R&D costs for the AB9 would buy the tea and biscuits for the R&D meetings at Kranzle.


I did to! I even got to the purchase page and phoned with a question to which I got told 'I've only got 5 left and I have a regular purchaser so I can't sell it to you' (this was just before lockdown) hence I now have a kranzle!

This business could be a gold mine but the owner seems oblivious to the bad comments with regards to their customer service on this forum alone.


----------



## Peirre

I purchased last August because I wasn’t in a position at the time to buy a Kranzle, and the next group buy seemed too far off. Ironically I previously stated that I sold mine to someone (who was the son-in-law of a mate) after the last Kranzle group buy, however it went pop within days of him receiving it & using it twice. So not wanting to fall out with my buddy, I bit the bullet and gave the guy his money back, and took the faulty machine home. 
Then the pandemic hit and I wasn’t able to do anything with it, so it say in the cupboard untouched. 
Fast forward to last week and the 1st signs of businesses reopening, plus this thread resurrected and prompted me to look at the possibility of a warranty etc, and with a 12 month return to base warranty on the website, it was a opportunity not to be missed.

Edit: the refund monies have arrived in the bank


----------



## onTHErocs

I went to use the adapter that came with the AB9 (one straight, one 90 degree) with my old Nilfisk so I could use the hose reel but it wouldn't fit. It looks identical to my Nilfisk connector but obviously busy be a baw hair in diameter difference.

Would something like this fit:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/293422912691?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=710-134428-41853-0


----------



## kentphil

When I was getting fittings for my c120, I found that you had to not only get the correct thread (which in my case was M22), but also the correct internal stub diameter, which in my case was 14mm. 

Might be worth messaging them to make sure of the dimensions.

I got my one from QWashers, but my son got his C125 adaptor from pressurewasherparts.co.uk, if it helps. Both of our connectors were M22 to 1/4bsp male, screwing into a female 1/4bsp to 3/8 bsp quick release. what fitting is on the end of your reel that goes to your old direct hoses unit?.


----------



## Peirre

.......


----------



## Peirre

onTHErocs said:


> I went to use the adapter that came with the AB9 (one straight, one 90 degree) with my old Nilfisk so I could use the hose reel but it wouldn't fit. It looks identical to my Nilfisk connector but obviously busy be a baw hair in diameter difference.


In my case I used the 22mm AB9 straight connector & screwed it onto the Kranzle, then used a 1m adapter hose with male QR that came with the AB9 connected the AB to the hose reel, so now I can still use the DH reel and a short trigger gun. My only bugbear is the original 1m hose leaked slightly where the rubber bonded to the metal connector, DH gave me a replacement hose and I added a couple of double ear clips (1 each end on all hoses) where added to both 1m hoses to ensure that the leak was sorted


----------



## onTHErocs

kentphil said:


> When I was getting fittings for my c120, I found that you had to not only get the correct thread (which in my case was M22), but also the correct internal stub diameter, which in my case was 14mm.
> 
> Might be worth messaging them to make sure of the dimensions.
> 
> I got my one from QWashers, but my son got his C125 adaptor from pressurewasherparts.co.uk, if it helps. Both of our connectors were M22 to 1/4bsp male, screwing into a female 1/4bsp to 3/8 bsp quick release. what fitting is on the end of your reel that goes to your old direct hoses unit?.


It's quick connect.


----------



## kentphil

Should not be a problem then as any of the companies that are mentioned on the pressure washer upgrade thread or the ones that my son and I used should stock what you need.

You just need to know if your quick connect fitting is 3/8 or 1/4, and whether it is male or female so that you can source the appropriate bits from one of those companies - some will even assemble the adaptor for you, Q Washers did for me, even though I never asked them to do it.


----------



## onTHErocs

Cheers, I'll take a look, although I couldn't see anything on QWashers.

Update: No update from Direct Hoses. Nil Response to my email or answer machine message. I cannot be arsed contacting them again as they cannot be bothered to reply and clearly don't want to help. I would imagine CV19 has had a detrimental effect on their business but the machine developed faults long before then and they were pretty useless at responding pre-CV19. I shall investigate pursuing the matter elsewhere to get my money back.


----------



## kentphil

If you ring q washers around 9am on 01524 241 487, and explain what you need to do, they should help you out ok.

I would take a picture of your nilfisk serial number plate on the back of the machine, so that whoever you choose to use, they can see from the picture exactly what model you have and can offer parts accordingly.

My son lives about 15 miles from Sheffield, and his business partner has been having some issues with an item he got from DH and is having the same response. It seems very old fashioned to have to visit a firm personally to try to get some sort of forward progress with an issue.

I can only say from personal experience of Qwashers, that when an item I purchased failed within the first couple of months from a manufacturing issue, once I contacted Damien, I had a replacement item on my doorstep in 2 days. As I live 350 miles away, I thought that was good service. 

Pressurewasherparts.co.uk have also given both me and my son good service, the only issue there is if you need a small part, delivery can be a liitle expensive, so I tend to wait and save up a bigger order, unless it really is urgent.

Hope you get your issue sorted, I have been having issues with a petrol strimmer during lockdown, and the supplier has been inept for many weeks. I found another company on a plant hire forum that came well recommended, and to be honest, they have been a breath of fresh air with their attitude to treating and servicing their customer, even allowing for their own internal restrictions in lockdown.


----------



## CGD

I’ve been seriously looking at one of these AB9 units but must admit the past few pages have made me very uneasy about a purchase.
Has everyone now had their problems resolved? And are the units as unreliable as some seem to suggest?


----------



## j20eyk

CGD said:


> I've been seriously looking at one of these AB9 units but must admit the past few pages have made me very uneasy about a purchase.
> Has everyone now had their problems resolved? And are the units as unreliable as some seem to suggest?


I can't advise you strongly enough against it to be honest. Mine has been returned and some of the issues haven't been resolved. Buy something else. I wish I did originally!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

CGD said:


> I've been seriously looking at one of these AB9 units but must admit the past few pages have made me very uneasy about a purchase.
> Has everyone now had their problems resolved? And are the units as unreliable as some seem to suggest?


I have previously advised against the company having had a hose from them that was returned as poor quality which was followed up with dreadful customer service. However, as the only comparable alternative to the AB9 at the time was a Kranzle at double the price, I cautiously went with the DH offering and I have to say that in approx two years it has never missed a beat. Maybe I was lucky, if I had have had any issues I've no doubt it would've been a nightmare to sort.

If you don't want a karcher or Nilfisk, and you'd be right not to, then the only real alternative is still Kranzle. Yes they are expensive but they are worth it if you have the cash.


----------



## 11alan111

Mcpx said:


> I have previously advised against the company having had a hose from them that was returned as poor quality which was followed up with dreadful customer service. However, as the only comparable alternative to the AB9 at the time was a Kranzle at double the price, I cautiously went with the DH offering and I have to say that in approx two years it has never missed a beat. Maybe I was lucky, if I had have had any issues I've no doubt it would've been a nightmare to sort.
> 
> If you don't want a karcher or Nilfisk, and you'd be right not to, then the only real alternative is still Kranzle. Yes they are expensive but they are worth it if you have the cash.


i had a hose made by dh and its fine


----------



## CGD

Thanks for all the responses.
I spent some time reading about whats available and decided that the cleanstore Nilfisk E160 deal was too good to pass up, so decided to order one. hopefully its as good as the reviews suggest, but on paper it does look to tick all the boxes I'm looking for, especially the 10m hose/reel.


----------



## Mcpx

11alan111 said:


> i had a hose made by dh and its fine


That's part of the problem, quality control is very hit and miss, but the main issue people have with them is what happens when something does go wrong, customer service (or even answering their phones) is not their strong suit.


----------



## Mcpx

CGD said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> I spent some time reading about whats available and decided that the cleanstore Nilfisk E160 deal was too good to pass up, so decided to order one. hopefully its as good as the reviews suggest, but on paper it does look to tick all the boxes I'm looking for, especially the 10m hose/reel.


I had the E150 and it was a fantastic machine until it broke down after about 9 months, so as it was my fourth Nilfisk I took the punt on the DH unit.


----------



## Leebo310

Mcpx said:


> I had the E150 and it was a fantastic machine until it broke down after about 9 months, so as it was my fourth Nilfisk I took the punt on the DH unit.


Similar thing for me, numerous Nilfisks broke so decided to give this a try.

Feel bad for so many people who have read my thread, bought one and then had issues.
Mine is still going strong and genuinely hasn't missed a beat, even if that does make me in the minority!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

So torn, not sure if I should pull the trigger (literally), they are back in stock.


----------



## icemanste

Looking for a new PW also and seen that DH looks quite a good bit of kit but now may look at a K4 refurbished or K3 Karcher website have some decent refurbishment offers.


----------



## Citromark

Toolstation have the Karcher K5 compact on offer for £189 , I bought one and it's a great machine , be quick the offer finishes soon. 

Mark


----------



## pepsilol

My DH died and didn't get much help. Randomly lost pressure, tried cleaning the pump to no avail. Purchased an italian pressure washer instead &#55358;&#56631;*♂


----------



## icemanste

Sent a email to DH and got a reply from Marcus.

Hi Stephen ,

Thanks again for the interest , at present we have no deals on our washers , as with most companies we only tend to do offers now for the Black Friday event , so there will definitely be some savings back end of November . 

We will be looking at offering a range of promotions across our full range of hoses , accessories and washers . 

Usually we don't offer discounts as we believe our pricing structure to be very competitive as standard , but Black Friday is becoming extremely popular across our industry , so we have jumped on board so to speak .

We will start promoting our deals mid November , so will keep you upto date with our offers

No rush for me as I have a working PW but see what the sale brings.


----------



## AndyQash

Top bloke is Marcus, always been very helpful when I have called in to the unit for hoses / lances.

Will keep an eye out for any up coming deals.


----------



## Citromark

AndyQash said:


> Top bloke is Marcus, always been very helpful when I have called in to the unit for hoses / lances.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for any up coming deals.


I couldn't agree more , my Nilfisk packed up so I called for a replacement link hose because I'd replaced it with a Karcher and he didn't charge me for it .

Mark


----------



## Peirre

It seems DH have been active recently on social media inc face ache plugging the AB9, and getting some mixed responses


----------



## straight6hatch

How is everyone getting on with their DH washers? My Karcher is older than the cavemen and its too cumbersome to move around easily (im getting weak!)

Thinking of getting one for xmas but want to hear peoples thoughts as its a bit of a rollercoaster of reviews on this thread! 

So, if you've got one, how is it?


----------



## Leebo310

straight6hatch said:


> How is everyone getting on with their DH washers? My Karcher is older than the cavemen and its too cumbersome to move around easily (im getting weak!)
> 
> Thinking of getting one for xmas but want to hear peoples thoughts as its a bit of a rollercoaster of reviews on this thread!
> 
> So, if you've got one, how is it?


Mine is still rock solid after almost 2 years now. As you've said, the others in this thread seem to be a mixed bag of working or multiple failures but I cannot complain about mine! 
Still works exactly as day 1 for me - haven't had any of the oil leaks etc that some others have said about.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Leebo310 said:


> Mine is still rock solid after almost 2 years now. As you've said, the others in this thread seem to be a mixed bag of working or multiple failures but I cannot complain about mine!
> Still works exactly as day 1 for me - haven't had any of the oil leaks etc that some others have said about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


[My 2p]

What you have said is basically difference in build quality and consistency between big established brands like Kranzle and DH, you rarely hear of Kranzle machines failing in the first few years and I regularly see machines upwards of 10 years old still doing the business, some with little to no servicing being carried out (you ought to see one I've got in for service at the minute). Whenever I see a post anywhere about the DH AB machines there are several people who say they have had problems with them and their after sales support.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy hoses, lances etc from DH but I think I dodged a potential bullet by spending the extra on a Kranzle PW and I would advise anyone who relies on a PW for their livelihood to consider if it's worth saving a few quid to buy a DH machine which has a high (perceived) failure rate and is manufactured in small quantities with limited spares and manufacturer support available.

[/My 2p]


----------



## Leebo310

minimadmotorman said:


> [My 2p]
> 
> What you have said is basically difference in build quality and consistency between big established brands like Kranzle and DH, you rarely hear of Kranzle machines failing in the first few years and I regularly see machines upwards of 10 years old still doing the business, some with little to no servicing being carried out (you ought to see one I've got in for service at the minute). Whenever I see a post anywhere about the DH AB machines there are several people who say they have had problems with them and their after sales support.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy hoses, lances etc from DH but I think I dodged a potential bullet by spending the extra on a Kranzle PW and I would advise anyone who relies on a PW for their livelihood to consider if it's worth saving a few quid to buy a DH machine which has a high (perceived) failure rate and is manufactured in small quantities with limited spares and manufacturer support available.
> 
> [/My 2p]


Yep, that makes sense mate. For me though there's no way I could justify or even afford the cost of a Kranzle, hence taking the gamble on the DH. Luckily it's paid off for me but sad to see so many others that have had problems.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

minimadmotorman said:


> [My 2p]
> 
> What you have said is basically difference in build quality and consistency between big established brands like Kranzle and DH, you rarely hear of Kranzle machines failing in the first few years and I regularly see machines upwards of 10 years old still doing the business, some with little to no servicing being carried out (you ought to see one I've got in for service at the minute). Whenever I see a post anywhere about the DH AB machines there are several people who say they have had problems with them and their after sales support.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy hoses, lances etc from DH but I think I dodged a potential bullet by spending the extra on a Kranzle PW and I would advise anyone who relies on a PW for their livelihood to consider if it's worth saving a few quid to buy a DH machine which has a high (perceived) failure rate and is manufactured in small quantities with limited spares and manufacturer support available.
> 
> [/My 2p]


Very good points made. I agree with everything you've said above.

Even as a 'weekend warrior', its a gamble I agree. My thought process is that my options are somewhat limited! I would like a hard-wired machine thats small enough to wall mount. Kranzles are obviously exceptionally good but their price is just too high to justify for someone who might use their PW twice or so a month....Back to the search bar!


----------



## minimadmotorman

straight6hatch said:


> Very good points made. I agree with everything you've said above.
> 
> Even as a 'weekend warrior', its a gamble I agree. My thought process is that my options are somewhat limited! I would like a hard-wired machine thats small enough to wall mount. Kranzles are obviously exceptionally good but their price is just too high to justify for someone who might use their PW twice or so a month....Back to the search bar!


Think of a Kranzle as an investment. You'll likely lose very little money on it over the next 5 years if you decide to sell it on. And if you decide to keep it, with proper maintenance it will likely be the last PW you ever buy.


----------



## straight6hatch

minimadmotorman said:


> Think of a Kranzle as an investment. You'll likely lose very little money on it over the next 5 years if you decide to sell it on. And if you decide to keep it, with proper maintenance it will likely be the last PW you ever buy.


Stop convincing me!

I thoroughly enjoy wasting money on products that may or may not explode! How dare you apply such logic :lol:

Maybe a second hand Kranzle would be the way forward?


----------



## Leebo310

There's a regular group but from one of the traders on here from memory mate. Can't remember who exactly but the prices are really good normally 

Just found it, Elite Car Care. Strangely enough it was located in the group buy section... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaughn1

Hi guys, just set my all black 9 up in the garage, had a leak from the water filter to the machine so I nipped that up, the hose connection onto that also leaked so I swapped it for an old hozelock one I had laying around.

Is there a procedure for operating? Mine didn't come with a manual.

First impressions are good and will save loads of time faffing about with extension leads and kinked plastic lance hoses &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## The happy goat

minimadmotorman said:


> Think of a Kranzle as an investment. You'll likely lose very little money on it over the next 5 years if you decide to sell it on. And if you decide to keep it, with proper maintenance it will likely be the last PW you ever buy.


That was my theory, I'm glad I did!


----------



## Leebo310

vaughn1 said:


> Hi guys, just set my all black 9 up in the garage, had a leak from the water filter to the machine so I nipped that up, the hose connection onto that also leaked so I swapped it for an old hozelock one I had laying around.
> 
> Is there a procedure for operating? Mine didn't come with a manual.
> 
> First impressions are good and will save loads of time faffing about with extension leads and kinked plastic lance hoses ������


Impressive set up mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dalecyt

Has anyone been in contact with direct hoses recently.

Bought a grey 10 pressure washer and he sent one that was damaged, phoned last Thursday and then sent pictures and not a peep since. Tried calling 5 times today and no answer.


----------



## virgiltracey

dalecyt said:


> Has anyone been in contact with direct hoses recently.
> 
> Bought a grey 10 pressure washer and he sent one that was damaged, phoned last Thursday and then sent pictures and not a peep since. Tried calling 5 times today and no answer.


sounds about right, I tried for 3 months to buy a hose and gun for my pressure washer, always told to send an email and they'd confirm. I've given up and will be trying a local hydraulics place instead


----------



## Mcpx

vaughn1 said:


> Hi guys, just set my all black 9 up in the garage, had a leak from the water filter to the machine so I nipped that up, the hose connection onto that also leaked so I swapped it for an old hozelock one I had laying around.
> 
> Is there a procedure for operating? Mine didn't come with a manual.
> 
> First impressions are good and will save loads of time faffing about with extension leads and kinked plastic lance hoses ��


Nicely done. Don't remember any instructions with mine, basically just plug and play apart from making sure you bleed through before powering up. Mine really doesn't like air locks and sounds like a moose with its moose bits caught in a blender so it can't do the motor much good.


----------



## beaks

it's a real shame whoever runs Direct Hoses can't get their ship in order.

when considering getting a pressure washer I tried to give them a call on several occasions, no joy of course. I actually like to support the underdog and also give someone who has bad press a chance - but it does seem like getting something from DH is massively rolling the dice.

I did the decent thing and bought a Kranzle. more expensive than DH and probably not as high a spec but hey, sometimes having confidence in a brand does indeed come at a price.


----------



## Tykebike

beaks said:


> it's a real shame whoever runs Direct Hoses can't get their ship in order.
> 
> when considering getting a pressure washer I tried to give them a call on several occasions, no joy of course. I actually like to support the underdog and also give someone who has bad press a chance - but it does seem like getting something from DH is massively rolling the dice.
> .


When I tried phoning them without success I decided to drive round there as it's only 20/30mins away. I had really good service but I couldn't help noticing that there was a girl (no offence) sat at a desk with the phone ringing and not answering. She may have been busy but it only takes a few seconds to pick up the phone and say I'll call back later. It's simply not good enough in this day and age to ignore phone calls as it may cause trouble for me - yes it may eventually mean that the business folds up. I would imagine that the business is predominantly industrial and wonder if those customers have a different phone number to use.
But as I said I had really good service at the door.


----------



## AndyQash

Tykebike said:


> When I tried phoning them without success I decided to drive round there as it's only 20/30mins away. I had really good service but I couldn't help noticing that there was a girl (no offence) sat at a desk with the phone ringing and not answering. She may have been busy but it only takes a few seconds to pick up the phone and say I'll call back later. It's simply not good enough in this day and age to ignore phone calls as it may cause trouble for me - yes it may eventually mean that the business folds up. I would imagine that the business is predominantly industrial and wonder if those customers have a different phone number to use.
> 
> But as I said I had really good service at the door.


Have to agree, when I called in to see Marcus he was incredibly helpful, knocked me up a hose there and then, such a shame the phone side of things isn't up to scratch.


----------



## Citromark

As above , I've called in twice and found the service very good , Marcus is a decent bloke but obviously the phone side of the business needs sorting out . 

Mark


----------



## Keep-it-clean

So can anyone vouch for the direct hoses pressure washer.? 
Would anyone pick it over the kranzle?

Thanks


----------



## Peirre

Keep-it-clean said:


> So can anyone vouch for the direct hoses pressure washer.?
> Would anyone pick it over the kranzle?
> 
> Thanks


They are chalk and cheese, I returned my faulty AB9 and got a refund, and bought a Kranzle K10TS and I have no regrets whatsoever about it 
The quality of the DH PW may have improved but their reputation is somewhat tarnished on here.


----------



## Mcpx

You pays your money, you takes your chance. Opinions on Direct Hoses are very polarised on here, people either have a very bad experience with them or an extremely good one. It does seem that anyone who is able and to get them on the phone or interact with them in person speaks very highly of them, while others who have experienced problems with online orders have great difficulty getting anything even remotely resembling customer service.

Personally, I bought a hose from them and it was crap plus it leaked, then returning it turned into a nightmare and took much longer than had any right to, so put me definitely in the negative camp. Fast forward a couple of years and looking for a new pw after my third Nilfisk failure and the only viable alternatives on the market were Kranzle and these guys, with the AB9 being a third of the price of a a K7, didn’t really have much choice, so I went apprehensively with the AB9. 

Think I’ve had it about 3/4 years now and can only speak as I find, but it has never missed a beat and never let me down, it is the perfect capacity for detailing and it will run and run without issue. I have it connected to a 15mtr hose reel so the whole setup is static and wall mounted, don’t know if that has helped it’s longevity. I’m pretty sure if It did develop a problem I’d struggle to get any support out of them, but for what I paid and the usage I’ve gotten out of it, I’m satisfied with it. When it does need to be replaced I’d probably go with one of the newer Grey models, keeping the price down by going for a bare machine and using my existing hose and accessories.

Don’t get me wrong I have a small operation, if I was doing this on a commercial scale I simply would not risk it and would go Kranzle all the way, and if you can afford it then do, but if you can’t afford a Kranzle machine, or can’t justify one, these do make a viable alternative.


----------



## Keep-it-clean

That is the perfect opinion. Thank you for your time. 👌🏻


----------



## garage_dweller

I bought a hose from them, it burst, I contacted them, no response. Based on the quality of the product and no response then I wouldn’t go near them again. My advice would be to take your money elsewhere as if you have an issue you won’t get it resolved


----------



## Rappy

garage_dweller said:


> I bought a hose from them, it burst, I contacted them, no response. Based on the quality of the product and no response then I wouldn’t go near them again. My advice would be to take your money elsewhere as if you have an issue you won’t get it resolved


Same for me 😡. I had to get Paypal involved to issue a refund.

Now using Qwashers & zero issues. Quality is far, far superior.


----------



## garage_dweller

Rappy said:


> Same for me 😡. I had to get Paypal involved to issue a refund.
> 
> Now using Qwashers & zero issues. Quality is far, far superior.


Too late for that for me unfortunately.


----------

